# Chickenshit Media Scared: Montana Candidate Stands Up to Them



## Bush92

MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Bush92

This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
Big Sky, Big Money


----------



## RightyTighty

One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money


Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.


----------



## Bush92

Perhaps crybaby liberal media will have a civil rights march. Lol. The _Gaurdian. _Really? It's a socialist media propaganda outlet.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.


Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
Click to expand...

Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
Click to expand...

In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
Click to expand...

Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.


----------



## iceberg

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
Click to expand...

so you didn't bother watching the video. you just spout shit.

got it.


----------



## iceberg

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
Click to expand...

lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.


----------



## RightyTighty

iceberg said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you didn't bother watching the video. you just spout shit.
> 
> got it.
Click to expand...

Since they did not hit him, he had no right to hit back.  This is pretty simple stuff.  But not to worry, he will have his day in court now if not in office.


----------



## RightyTighty

iceberg said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
Click to expand...

For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?

Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
*
I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.


----------



## Bush92

" How dare the peasants in fly over country send these rouge barbarian's to our beautiful palace of Versialles" (WashingtonDC,New York City). Well liberal media one man just showed you what the people think of your bullshit.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
Click to expand...

Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
Click to expand...

When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
Click to expand...

Childish lunatic behavior of snowflake reporter got him checked-up.


----------



## iceberg

wow. this video is pretty amazing.

"i'm going to play by the rules" - these new rules say you don't have to disclose doners, leave out a few key words and you can say what you want as an "issue" ad and you don't need to even put up who you are in the background.

Citizens United v. FEC - Wikipedia - very interesting site.


----------



## Bush92

iceberg said:


> wow. this video is pretty amazing.
> 
> "i'm going to play by the rules" - these new rules say you don't have to disclose doners, leave out a few key words and you can say what you want as an "issue" ad and you don't need to even put up who you are in the background.
> 
> Citizens United v. FEC - Wikipedia - very interesting site.


Go to "Open Secrets" another good site.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
Click to expand...

You'd best not or the playground lady will get mad and put you in a time-out.  You might even have to sit inside, during the next recess.


----------



## Bush92

People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
Click to expand...

"You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Childish lunatic behavior of snowflake reporter got him checked-up.
Click to expand...

It hardly matters what he did, that's not news, but a candidate being charged with assault right before an election?  Now that's news.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd best not or the playground lady will get mad and put you in a time-out.  You might even have to sit inside, during the next recess.
Click to expand...

No. I'm a former Marine combat vet. Sometimes an ass kicking is necessary in our society.


----------



## Old Rocks

Bush92 said:


> " How dare the peasants in fly over country send these rouge barbarian's to our beautiful palace of Versialles" (WashingtonDC,New York City). Well liberal media one man just showed you what the people think of your bullshit.


Cocksuck, the asshole committed assault and battery. He belongs in jail. And I hope that reporter does a lawsuit that reduces Gianforte's wealth considerably.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Childish lunatic behavior of snowflake reporter got him checked-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hardly matters what he did, that's not news, but a candidate being charged with assault right before an election?  Now that's news.
Click to expand...

Especially when he's a Republican conservative huh?


----------



## Old Rocks

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
Click to expand...

Ah, now we see you for what you are. Well, I do not like Nazi's, and that includes you.


----------



## Bush92

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> " How dare the peasants in fly over country send these rouge barbarian's to our beautiful palace of Versialles" (WashingtonDC,New York City). Well liberal media one man just showed you what the people think of your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cocksuck, the asshole committed assault and battery. He belongs in jail. And I hope that reporter does a lawsuit that reduces Gianforte's wealth considerably.
Click to expand...

The snowflake reporter got a reality check from a red,white, and blue American.


----------



## Bush92

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now we see you for what you are. Well, I do not like Nazi's, and that includes you.
Click to expand...

I do not like Marxist...that includes you.


----------



## Old Rocks

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd best not or the playground lady will get mad and put you in a time-out.  You might even have to sit inside, during the next recess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm a former Marine combat vet. Sometimes an ass kicking is necessary in our society.
Click to expand...

Well, for sure, you are an asshole.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.


How are their kids dying on the other side of the planet protecting America and the First Amendment?  Are we speaking Vietnamese right now?  We lost that war, remember, and nothing changed beyond the 50,000 dead kids we buried and the God only knows how many they did.  That's not protecting America, who for all the dead soldiers hasn't won so much as a pie-eating contest since WWII


----------



## Bush92

Don't walk on the wrong side of good Americans.


----------



## Old Rocks

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now we see you for what you are. Well, I do not like Nazi's, and that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like Marxist...that includes you.
Click to expand...

Not a Marxist, little cocksuck. A taxpaying American with a dd214 that states Honorable. And asshole felons that assault people without reason belong in prison.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are their kids dying on the other side of the planet protecting America and the First Amendment?  Are we speaking Vietnamese right now?  We lost that war, remember, and nothing changed beyond the 50,000 dead kids we buried and the God only knows how many they did.  That's not protecting America, who for all the dead soldiers hasn't won so much as a pie-eating contest since WWII
Click to expand...

We did not lose Vietnam War. Lyndon Johnson did.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd best not or the playground lady will get mad and put you in a time-out.  You might even have to sit inside, during the next recess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm a former Marine combat vet. Sometimes an ass kicking is necessary in our society.
Click to expand...

What you actually are is a child, in a man's body.  That much is obvious.  You have the same point of view on violence as any standard flyover wife-beater. When the bitch gets out of line, I just smack her back into the kitchen.


----------



## Old Rocks

Bush92 said:


> Don't walk on the wrong side of good Americans.


Since you hardly qualify as a good American, no one has to worry about you.


----------



## Bush92

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now we see you for what you are. Well, I do not like Nazi's, and that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like Marxist...that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Marxist, little cocksuck. A taxpaying American with a dd214 that states Honorable. And asshole felons that assault people without reason belong in prison.
Click to expand...

Navy? Air Force? Oh, your Chelsea Manning.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are their kids dying on the other side of the planet protecting America and the First Amendment?  Are we speaking Vietnamese right now?  We lost that war, remember, and nothing changed beyond the 50,000 dead kids we buried and the God only knows how many they did.  That's not protecting America, who for all the dead soldiers hasn't won so much as a pie-eating contest since WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not lose Vietnam War. Lyndon Johnson did.
Click to expand...

He wasn't even President then and we very much lost the war.  Got our asses handed to us actually and there was no way we could win, as the Pentagon Papers proved.

Regardless, the boys dying there weren't fighting to protect America.  Except for all the boxes coming home, and so many Americans opposed to the "police action", America was never threatened in any way at all. Vietnam did not attack Rhode Island.


----------



## Bush92

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't walk on the wrong side of good Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you hardly qualify as a good American, no one has to worry about you.
Click to expand...

I love my country and I intend to fight Marxist left (Democrats) to my death.


----------



## LoneLaugher

iceberg said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you didn't bother watching the video. you just spout shit.
> 
> got it.
Click to expand...


You've seen video of the incident?


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now we see you for what you are. Well, I do not like Nazi's, and that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like Marxist...that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Marxist, little cocksuck. A taxpaying American with a dd214 that states Honorable. And asshole felons that assault people without reason belong in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Navy? Air Force? Oh, your Chelsea Manning.
Click to expand...

"you're".  Practice for the spelling test.  It means, You Are.


----------



## Old Rocks

On base, in uniform, when we stopped those Soviet ships off of Cuba. A long time ago, but now people like you are ready to cozy up to Putin. You are traitors to your nation, and to the ideals that founded it. You worship raw violence, and stupidity.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Holy shit. Old Rocks is taking a principled stand here.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Childish lunatic behavior of snowflake reporter got him checked-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hardly matters what he did, that's not news, but a candidate being charged with assault right before an election?  Now that's news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when he's a Republican conservative huh?
Click to expand...

The rules about assault don't apply to only one group.


----------



## Bush92

New York City media...watch and learn something about real America.


----------



## Toro

The rubes like violence!


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> New York City media...watch and learn something about real America.


They know of your "real Americans" and don't like them since they are not - likable.


----------



## RightyTighty

Toro said:


> The rubes like violence!


Love it, admire it actually, as long as it isn't done to them and theirs unless they are the ones handing out the beatings.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
Click to expand...

Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.


----------



## Toro

The OP is a hypocrite. 

When the leftards on campus are violent he complains. But when one of his tribe does it, the rube cheers.


----------



## Bush92

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd best not or the playground lady will get mad and put you in a time-out.  You might even have to sit inside, during the next recess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm a former Marine combat vet. Sometimes an ass kicking is necessary in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, for sure, you are an asshole.
Click to expand...

That's where you like it I bet.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
Click to expand...

I believe that if you are going to call yourself a Democratic Republic then you might want the election for the highest office in the land to be decided - democratically.


----------



## RightyTighty

Toro said:


> The OP is a hypocrite.
> 
> When the leftards on campus are violent he complains. But when one of his tribe does it, the rube cheers.


That's perfectly normal, for bullies like the OP.  He's used to getting his way using what he knows - violence.


----------



## Bush92

Old Rocks said:


> On base, in uniform, when we stopped those Soviet ships off of Cuba. A long time ago, but now people like you are ready to cozy up to Putin. You are traitors to your nation, and to the ideals that founded it. You worship raw violence, and stupidity.


YOUR a pussy.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
Click to expand...

I was under the impression that assault and battery was considered foreplay in the inner city and ghettos.


----------



## Old Rocks

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
Click to expand...

Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?

The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.

Thomas Jefferson

That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.


----------



## Bush92

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't believe in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com


I've been seeing this coming for months. 
The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.


----------



## Old Rocks

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> On base, in uniform, when we stopped those Soviet ships off of Cuba. A long time ago, but now people like you are ready to cozy up to Putin. You are traitors to your nation, and to the ideals that founded it. You worship raw violence, and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR a pussy.
Click to expand...

LOL  Judging from your posting, you are drunk.


----------



## Bush92

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
Click to expand...

Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com



Nice to see more of the real you emerge.


----------



## iceberg

LoneLaugher said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you didn't bother watching the video. you just spout shit.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've seen video of the incident?
Click to expand...

the video posted about citizens united.


----------



## iceberg

Toro said:


> The OP is a hypocrite.
> 
> When the leftards on campus are violent he complains. But when one of his tribe does it, the rube cheers.


i long for the day when we all (myself included) simply step over the stupid and quit validating their whining with responses.


----------



## Old Rocks

mudwhistle said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
Click to expand...

Oh goody, another asshole condoning assault and battery.


----------



## Bush92

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> On base, in uniform, when we stopped those Soviet ships off of Cuba. A long time ago, but now people like you are ready to cozy up to Putin. You are traitors to your nation, and to the ideals that founded it. You worship raw violence, and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Judging from your posting, you are drunk.
Click to expand...

Nope. Just killing time before going to work by toying with you liberal half-wits.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> On base, in uniform, when we stopped those Soviet ships off of Cuba. A long time ago, but now people like you are ready to cozy up to Putin. You are traitors to your nation, and to the ideals that founded it. You worship raw violence, and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Judging from your posting, you are drunk.
Click to expand...


Nah, if that were the case, he might sober up occasionally and make a post that wasn't thoroughly retarded...

...so far that's never happened.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> 
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
Click to expand...

1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.


----------



## Bush92

NYcarbineer said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more of the real you emerge.
Click to expand...

Sounds kinda queer Bambi.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> On base, in uniform, when we stopped those Soviet ships off of Cuba. A long time ago, but now people like you are ready to cozy up to Putin. You are traitors to your nation, and to the ideals that founded it. You worship raw violence, and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Judging from your posting, you are drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just killing time before going to work by toying with you liberal half-wits.
Click to expand...

When someone asks you a question at work, do try and remember that you don't have to automatically hit them just for doing so.


----------



## Old Rocks

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> 
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
Click to expand...

Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.


----------



## Political Junky

Gianforte's already been charged.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
Click to expand...

Wron, wrong and wrong. Get over it. The people have spoken.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more of the real you emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds kinda queer Bambi.
Click to expand...

Those afraid of gays are always - hiding something.  Got a not-so-secret thing for dick there, playground boy?


----------



## Bush92

Political Junky said:


> Gianforte's already been charged.


Oh well. Patriots often have to do what gets them arrested. John Hancock did.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wron, wrong and wrong. Get over it. The people have spoken.
Click to expand...

The people wanted Clinton, by three million more votes.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com



You know, you could stop attacking everything and anything, and hiding behind the First Amendment, and actually say stuff that would be useful for once.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more of the real you emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds kinda queer Bambi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those afraid of gays are always - hiding something.  Got a not-so-secret thing for dick there, playground boy?
Click to expand...

Lol. Nah...just had to refuse Bami's gay come on.


----------



## mdk

My 'thing for dick' isn't much of a secret.


----------



## RightyTighty

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
Click to expand...

Just a matter of time, maybe even months.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wron, wrong and wrong. Get over it. The people have spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people wanted Clinton, by three million more votes.
Click to expand...

But the people of the individual states decide the election as per the genius of our Founding Fathers.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Political Junky said:


> Gianforte's already been charged.



Weren't they saying that Hillary Clinton should have been disqualified from running just for being under investigation?


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.


----------



## NYcarbineer

How demented must one be to believe that most Americans support politicians physically assaulting journalists?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
Click to expand...


They lost seats in 2016.


----------



## Political Junky

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
Click to expand...

You're in for a huge surprise in 2018.


----------



## Bush92

NYcarbineer said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gianforte's already been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't they saying that Hillary Clinton should have been disqualified from running just for being under investigation?
Click to expand...

She should have been disqualified because she and her husband are crimminals.


----------



## Crixus

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com




That's one thing I LOVED about Sean Penn. I loved how he would just beat the shit out of reporters. Can't say I blame him. Long gone are the days of real reporters. Had that been say, Ernie Pyle. I do wish he beat the little fag to teach him a little more respect.


----------



## Bush92

Political Junky said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in for a huge surprise in 2018.
Click to expand...

LMFAO...not if media keeps helping the right by attacking Trump.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> Lol. Nah...just had to refuse Bami's gay come on.


You're little secret, loving those dicks, is safe with us.

And any gay man so lacking in taste as to come on to you would make John Wayne Gacy seem like a fun date.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wron, wrong and wrong. Get over it. The people have spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people wanted Clinton, by three million more votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the people of the individual states decide the election as per the genius of our Founding Fathers.
Click to expand...

No.  The Electors decide the Presidential election.  It's very undemocratic, and that was intentional.  It's in the Constitution.


----------



## mudwhistle

Old Rocks said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goody, another asshole condoning assault and battery.
Click to expand...

That's rich.
You cunks have been condoning it for months since you lost the election.
You award diplomas to Trayvon Martin who assaulted somebody and got shot and killed as a result. 
If anything, this is simply a reaction to the constant assaults you dickheads have perpetrated on us.
You bitch and moan about how you've been hurt when you spent the last several months bullying your attacker.
You're nothing but a bunch of whiny bitches.


----------



## RightyTighty

mdk said:


> My 'thing for dick' isn't much of a secret.


Neither is his.


----------



## Bush92

mdk said:


> My 'thing for dick' isn't much of a secret.


Now if you could just get some.


----------



## RightyTighty

mudwhistle said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goody, another asshole condoning assault and battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> You cunks have been condoning it for months since you lost the election.
> You award diplomas to Trayvon Martin who assaulted somebody and got shot and killed as a result.
> If anything, this is simply a reaction to the constant assaults you dickheads have perpetrated on us.
> You bitch and moan about how you've been hurt when you spent the last several months bullying your attacker.
> You're nothing but a bunch of whiny bitches.
Click to expand...

Martin was killed by the vigilante stalking him. Who did so even after the police told him to back off.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goody, another asshole condoning assault and battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> You cunks have been condoning it for months since you lost the election.
> You award diplomas to Trayvon Martin who assaulted somebody and got shot and killed as a result.
> If anything, this is simply a reaction to the constant assaults you dickheads have perpetrated on us.
> You bitch and moan about how you've been hurt when you spent the last several months bullying your attacker.
> You're nothing but a bunch of whiny bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin was killed by the vigilante stalking him. Who did so even after the police told him to back off.
Click to expand...

Tre-Tre was killed because he was a rap culture asshole. The "White-Hispanic" who shot him was justified under law.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one thing I LOVED about Sean Penn. I loved how he would just beat the shit out of reporters. Can't say I blame him. Long gone are the days of real reporters. Had that been say, Ernie Pyle. I do wish he beat the little fag to teach him a little more respect.
Click to expand...

I suspect the judge will have a slightly different opinion when Candidate In This Corner has his day in court. He's due to appear before June 7th.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goody, another asshole condoning assault and battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> You cunks have been condoning it for months since you lost the election.
> You award diplomas to Trayvon Martin who assaulted somebody and got shot and killed as a result.
> If anything, this is simply a reaction to the constant assaults you dickheads have perpetrated on us.
> You bitch and moan about how you've been hurt when you spent the last several months bullying your attacker.
> You're nothing but a bunch of whiny bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin was killed by the vigilante stalking him. Who did so even after the police told him to back off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tre-Tre was killed because he was a rap culture asshole. The "White-Hispanic" who shot him was justified under law.
Click to expand...

He wasn't justified he just got away with it.  That happens here, daily.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gianforte's already been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't they saying that Hillary Clinton should have been disqualified from running just for being under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She should have been disqualified because she and her husband are crimminals.
Click to expand...

Trump has committed multiple frauds, and had to pay up.  What does that make him, Snow White?


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
Click to expand...

The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one thing I LOVED about Sean Penn. I loved how he would just beat the shit out of reporters. Can't say I blame him. Long gone are the days of real reporters. Had that been say, Ernie Pyle. I do wish he beat the little fag to teach him a little more respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect the judge will have a slightly different opinion when Candidate In This Corner has his day in court. He's due to appear before June 7th.
Click to expand...



Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.


----------



## mdk

Bush92 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 'thing for dick' isn't much of a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you could just get some.
Click to expand...


I used to all the time, but I'm married now. lol


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
Click to expand...



Meth is a powerful drug.


----------



## mdk

Crixus said:


> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.


----------



## IsaacNewton

So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public? 

Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> 
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
Click to expand...

So, stop using it.


----------



## Crixus

mdk said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.
Click to expand...



Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stop using it.
Click to expand...



Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.


----------



## RightyTighty

IsaacNewton said:


> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.


Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
Click to expand...

I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.


----------



## Crixus

IsaacNewton said:


> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.




A snow flake crys when they get sat down for getting in a persons face. That's the problem with you that n the left. You fuck up then blame someone else because you all only understand entitlement, definitely not work definitely not sacrifice positively definitely zero understanding of consequences. You get in a guys face that guy will likely remove you. Period. whinging on about it only looks bad for you.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
Click to expand...



Really? All bull shit. You need Rachael Madcow to give you talking points?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Crixus said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A snow flake crys when they get sat down for getting in a persons face. That's the problem with you that n the left. You fuck up then blame someone else because you all only understand entitlement, definitely not work definitely not sacrifice positively definitely zero understanding of consequences. You get in a guys face that guy will likely remove you. Period. whinging on about it only looks bad for you.
Click to expand...


Is there a jabberwocky-to-English translator I need to find?


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? All bull shit. You need Rachael Madcow to give you talking points?
Click to expand...

I don't use talking points.  That is human nature, and history.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
Click to expand...

Except that it was self defense. Liberal men (if we can call them that) are nervous everywhere. You do not have the right to invade someone's personal space to cram your mic in their face. Liberals are rude children that never learned proper behavior.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> 
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? All bull shit. You need Rachael Madcow to give you talking points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't use talking points.  That is human nature, and history.
Click to expand...



You don't have a grasp of either.


----------



## jknowgood

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
Click to expand...

Usual uneducated liberal spewing useless talking points. Think for yourself for once.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A snow flake crys when they get sat down for getting in a persons face. That's the problem with you that n the left. You fuck up then blame someone else because you all only understand entitlement, definitely not work definitely not sacrifice positively definitely zero understanding of consequences. You get in a guys face that guy will likely remove you. Period. whinging on about it only looks bad for you.
Click to expand...

With you defending him in court - he'd be making license plates for a couple of years.


----------



## mdk

Crixus said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.
Click to expand...


For what's it worth; according to eye witnesses, The Guardian reporter wasn't acting aggressively. It appears the guy lost his cool and will now have to face the proper authorities.


----------



## Crixus

IsaacNewton said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A snow flake crys when they get sat down for getting in a persons face. That's the problem with you that n the left. You fuck up then blame someone else because you all only understand entitlement, definitely not work definitely not sacrifice positively definitely zero understanding of consequences. You get in a guys face that guy will likely remove you. Period. whinging on about it only looks bad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a jabberwocky-to-English translator I need to find?
Click to expand...



Gay. You have nothing to say . Are you a JoeB sock, or one of the other old members who left because rep went away? Common amongst you old USMB washouts. Try and quit, but keep coming back.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? All bull shit. You need Rachael Madcow to give you talking points?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't use talking points.  That is human nature, and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a grasp of either.
Click to expand...

You lying to yourself is - not a good thing.  It is what it is - embrace it.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are their kids dying on the other side of the planet protecting America and the First Amendment?  Are we speaking Vietnamese right now?  We lost that war, remember, and nothing changed beyond the 50,000 dead kids we buried and the God only knows how many they did.  That's not protecting America, who for all the dead soldiers hasn't won so much as a pie-eating contest since WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not lose Vietnam War. Lyndon Johnson did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't even President then and we very much lost the war.  Got our asses handed to us actually and there was no way we could win, as the Pentagon Papers proved.
> 
> Regardless, the boys dying there weren't fighting to protect America.  Except for all the boxes coming home, and so many Americans opposed to the "police action", America was never threatened in any way at all. Vietnam did not attack Rhode Island.
Click to expand...

LBJ got us into it and the leftist politicians wouldn't fight it like a war. That's why we couldn't win. How dare you assume what motivated the men that went over there. What a maggot you are!


----------



## Crixus

mdk said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what's it worth; according to eye witnesses, The Guardian reporter wasn't acting aggressively. It appears the guy lost his cool and will now have to face the proper authorities.
Click to expand...



Well, either way, nothing will come of it.


----------



## RightyTighty

mdk said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what's it worth; according to eye witnesses, The Guardian reporter wasn't acting aggressively. It appears the guy lost his cool and will now have to face the proper authorities.
Click to expand...

And the voters.  That should be interesting.  Can he serve them well while - serving time in jail?


----------



## Crixus

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are their kids dying on the other side of the planet protecting America and the First Amendment?  Are we speaking Vietnamese right now?  We lost that war, remember, and nothing changed beyond the 50,000 dead kids we buried and the God only knows how many they did.  That's not protecting America, who for all the dead soldiers hasn't won so much as a pie-eating contest since WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not lose Vietnam War. Lyndon Johnson did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't even President then and we very much lost the war.  Got our asses handed to us actually and there was no way we could win, as the Pentagon Papers proved.
> 
> Regardless, the boys dying there weren't fighting to protect America.  Except for all the boxes coming home, and so many Americans opposed to the "police action", America was never threatened in any way at all. Vietnam did not attack Rhode Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LBJ got us into it and the leftist politicians wouldn't fight it like a war. That's why we couldn't win. How dare you assume what motivated the men that went over there. What a maggot you are!
Click to expand...



Don't forget Princess Kennedy had a role to. Vietnam was 100% a democrat mess much like Afghanistan has.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Fox news even said the guy lost it


So much for your liberal media dodge.


----------



## jknowgood

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> " How dare the peasants in fly over country send these rouge barbarian's to our beautiful palace of Versialles" (WashingtonDC,New York City). Well liberal media one man just showed you what the people think of your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cocksuck, the asshole committed assault and battery. He belongs in jail. And I hope that reporter does a lawsuit that reduces Gianforte's wealth considerably.
Click to expand...

Aren't you the same person that praised a man slapping a woman?


----------



## mdk

Crixus said:


> Well, either way, nothing will come of it.



Maybe. Maybe not. He could lose the election as a result of this incident and that's just the political fallout.


----------



## RightyTighty

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are their kids dying on the other side of the planet protecting America and the First Amendment?  Are we speaking Vietnamese right now?  We lost that war, remember, and nothing changed beyond the 50,000 dead kids we buried and the God only knows how many they did.  That's not protecting America, who for all the dead soldiers hasn't won so much as a pie-eating contest since WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not lose Vietnam War. Lyndon Johnson did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't even President then and we very much lost the war.  Got our asses handed to us actually and there was no way we could win, as the Pentagon Papers proved.
> 
> Regardless, the boys dying there weren't fighting to protect America.  Except for all the boxes coming home, and so many Americans opposed to the "police action", America was never threatened in any way at all. Vietnam did not attack Rhode Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LBJ got us into it and the leftist politicians wouldn't fight it like a war. That's why we couldn't win. How dare you assume what motivated the men that went over there. What a maggot you are!
Click to expand...

I said nothing of what motivated them, although most weren't motivated - we drafted them.  I said that they didn't die protecting America.  And, they didn't.


----------



## jknowgood

ClosedCaption said:


> Fox news even said the guy lost it
> 
> 
> So much for your liberal media dodge.


Fox is also liberal leaning now. That's why their ratings are plunging.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Crixus said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A snow flake crys when they get sat down for getting in a persons face. That's the problem with you that n the left. You fuck up then blame someone else because you all only understand entitlement, definitely not work definitely not sacrifice positively definitely zero understanding of consequences. You get in a guys face that guy will likely remove you. Period. whinging on about it only looks bad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a jabberwocky-to-English translator I need to find?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gay. You have nothing to say . Are you a JoeB sock, or one of the other old members who left because rep went away? Common amongst you old USMB washouts. Try and quit, but keep coming back.
Click to expand...


You need to find yourself a life. Your memes have memes that they tell themselves. And none of them are true but your mind has some great need to make them true.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what's it worth; according to eye witnesses, The Guardian reporter wasn't acting aggressively. It appears the guy lost his cool and will now have to face the proper authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the voters.  That should be interesting.  Can he serve them will while - serving time in jail?
Click to expand...



In Montana ? Listen, just because Hann Solo lives there as do many from the effeminate blue states in the summer doesn't make it a soft easy hipster paradise like your type is used to. At best the guy gets a hundred dollar fine and he go's on his way for slapping an entitled little shit. Nothing more unless the reporter sues. Probably nothing then either.


----------



## Crixus

IsaacNewton said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A snow flake crys when they get sat down for getting in a persons face. That's the problem with you that n the left. You fuck up then blame someone else because you all only understand entitlement, definitely not work definitely not sacrifice positively definitely zero understanding of consequences. You get in a guys face that guy will likely remove you. Period. whinging on about it only looks bad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a jabberwocky-to-English translator I need to find?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gay. You have nothing to say . Are you a JoeB sock, or one of the other old members who left because rep went away? Common amongst you old USMB washouts. Try and quit, but keep coming back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to find yourself a life. Your memes have memes that they tell themselves. And none of them are true but your mind has some great need to make them true.
Click to expand...



What ever, I'll tap the old green button so you feel better, but in the mean time go blow a goat. Just saw the reporter get slapped around on the news. It was awesome.


----------



## Crixus

mdk said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way, nothing will come of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Maybe not. He could lose the election as a result of this incident and that's just the political fallout.
Click to expand...



Allot of cotes are already cast. Look, the press is protected that is the LAW period. Still, anyone if they are honest can relate to the guy for slapping the guy. The press needs to understand that their rights only entitled them to answers. It does nothing to protect them in the moment. Especially in something as crazy as politics. Only thing more messy and dangerous is covering war probubly.


----------



## Seawytch

mudwhistle said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
Click to expand...


"Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"

Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.


----------



## ClosedCaption

jknowgood said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news even said the guy lost it
> 
> 
> So much for your liberal media dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is also liberal leaning now. That's why their ratings are plunging.
Click to expand...


So is reality.


----------



## OldLady

mdk said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way, nothing will come of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Maybe not. He could lose the election as a result of this incident and that's just the political fallout.
Click to expand...

I heard the party was asking him to step down.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what's it worth; according to eye witnesses, The Guardian reporter wasn't acting aggressively. It appears the guy lost his cool and will now have to face the proper authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the voters.  That should be interesting.  Can he serve them will while - serving time in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana ? Listen, just because Hann Solo lives there as do many from the effeminate blue states in the summer doesn't make it a soft easy hipster paradise like your type is used to. At best the guy gets a hundred dollar fine and he go's on his way for slapping an entitled little shit. Nothing more unless the reporter sues. Probably nothing then either.
Click to expand...

My very best legal advice to you - always hire a lawyer, you'll need one.


----------



## Defiant1

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more of the real you emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds kinda queer Bambi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those afraid of gays are always - hiding something.  Got a not-so-secret thing for dick there, playground boy?
Click to expand...


Nobody is afraid of gays. People have the right to choose with whom they associate.


----------



## jknowgood

ClosedCaption said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news even said the guy lost it
> 
> 
> So much for your liberal media dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is also liberal leaning now. That's why their ratings are plunging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is reality.
Click to expand...

Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way, nothing will come of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Maybe not. He could lose the election as a result of this incident and that's just the political fallout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard the party was asking him to step down.
Click to expand...



Doesn't surprise me at all. Republicans have always had an issue with being loyal to other republicans. Libs are tight like the Mafia. This is why 9 out of 10 times they beat the shit out of Republicans. But in the end the party has shit to say. The voters decied.


----------



## Seawytch

mdk said:


> My 'thing for dick' isn't much of a secret.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way, nothing will come of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Maybe not. He could lose the election as a result of this incident and that's just the political fallout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allot of cotes are already cast. Look, the press is protected that is the LAW period. Still, anyone if they are honest can relate to the guy for slapping the guy. The press needs to understand that their rights only entitled them to answers. It does nothing to protect them in the moment. Especially in something as crazy as politics. Only thing more messy and dangerous is covering war probubly.
Click to expand...

I do not relate.  I do not knock people down and break their glasses for asking questions.


----------



## Political Junky

70% of the votes have already been cast, but it's a close race, which shouldn't happen in Montana.


----------



## RightyTighty

Defiant1 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more of the real you emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds kinda queer Bambi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those afraid of gays are always - hiding something.  Got a not-so-secret thing for dick there, playground boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is afraid of gays. People have the right to choose with whom they associate.
Click to expand...

Many, maybe even most, of the right-wingers are very afraid of gays.  That much is obvious.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what's it worth; according to eye witnesses, The Guardian reporter wasn't acting aggressively. It appears the guy lost his cool and will now have to face the proper authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the voters.  That should be interesting.  Can he serve them will while - serving time in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana ? Listen, just because Hann Solo lives there as do many from the effeminate blue states in the summer doesn't make it a soft easy hipster paradise like your type is used to. At best the guy gets a hundred dollar fine and he go's on his way for slapping an entitled little shit. Nothing more unless the reporter sues. Probably nothing then either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My very best legal advice to you - always hire a lawyer, you'll need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take legal advice off message boards. Especially not political ones. Law is very convoluted on those.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
Click to expand...

then what do you call Berkeley?


----------



## RightyTighty

jc456 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what do you call Berkeley?
Click to expand...

A very good school in California. What do you call it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
Click to expand...


Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?

Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!


----------



## ClosedCaption

jknowgood said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news even said the guy lost it
> 
> 
> So much for your liberal media dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is also liberal leaning now. That's why their ratings are plunging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?
Click to expand...


Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, either way, nothing will come of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Maybe not. He could lose the election as a result of this incident and that's just the political fallout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Allot of cotes are already cast. Look, the press is protected that is the LAW period. Still, anyone if they are honest can relate to the guy for slapping the guy. The press needs to understand that their rights only entitled them to answers. It does nothing to protect them in the moment. Especially in something as crazy as politics. Only thing more messy and dangerous is covering war probubly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not relate.  I do not knock people down and break their glasses for asking questions.
Click to expand...



I believe you. Matter of fact, if right now we were right infront of each other the tone of this talk would be much different. We would likelihood see where each other is coming from and at best could agree to dis agree which is what we will do here. But deep down I know for a fact that if you or anyone were approached like that y'all would at least shove that guy away. In short, you would answer the question sure, you would "respond" to an asshole, after all, you are only human.


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com


Yes, you have been well trained.   Now it's ok to assault people if they are the media and you will get cheered for it and for lying about it afterwards because......trump.


----------



## RightyTighty

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
Click to expand...

Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Political Junky said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in for a huge surprise in 2018.
Click to expand...


So how did you like your surprise last November?


----------



## Crixus

jc456 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what do you call Berkeley?
Click to expand...



Just kids asking some questions. I mean damn they were just standing here..... both times.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Defiant1 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more of the real you emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds kinda queer Bambi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those afraid of gays are always - hiding something.  Got a not-so-secret thing for dick there, playground boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is afraid of gays. People have the right to choose with whom they associate.
Click to expand...


Why then are conservatives almost universally fearful of gays have same sex marriage rights?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

RightyTighty said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goody, another asshole condoning assault and battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> You cunks have been condoning it for months since you lost the election.
> You award diplomas to Trayvon Martin who assaulted somebody and got shot and killed as a result.
> If anything, this is simply a reaction to the constant assaults you dickheads have perpetrated on us.
> You bitch and moan about how you've been hurt when you spent the last several months bullying your attacker.
> You're nothing but a bunch of whiny bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin was killed by the vigilante stalking him. Who did so even after the police told him to back off.
Click to expand...


How can you airheads be so wrong about everything?

There was a trial.  Do remember the results or is that just too traumatizing for you?


----------



## bodecea

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
Click to expand...

This is the pattern now for the RussianW led by the trumpettes.  To ask anything besides really really softball questions....to have the nerve to show what a candidate/politician actually did and said thru video/audio...is grossly unfair.   
If you want to beat the press for that, you might be a trumpette.


----------



## NYcarbineer

jc456 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what do you call Berkeley?
Click to expand...


Berkeley's violence was almost entirely clashes between leftwing and rightwing extremists.


----------



## Seawytch

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
Click to expand...


Yes, we understand it isn't very democratic...but neither was slave owning. (The reason there is an electoral college in the first place)


----------



## Corky

RightyTighty said:


> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.



Right-wingers are Apes wearing suits.

They should be wearing Brown Shirts ...


----------



## Seawytch

bodecea said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the pattern now for the RussianW led by the trumpettes.  To ask anything besides really really softball questions....to have the nerve to show what a candidate/politician actually did and said thru video/audio...is grossly unfair.
> If you want to beat the press for that, you might be a trumpette.
Click to expand...


It's what Authoritarian leaders do.


----------



## bodecea

iceberg said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you didn't bother watching the video. you just spout shit.
> 
> got it.
Click to expand...

Odd, apparently neither did you.  

Got it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
Click to expand...


Wake up!  The dream you are having is just that, a dream!


----------



## NYcarbineer

You can tell how deep in the bunker the RWnuts on USMB have gone by this latest belief, expressed by them, that the American people want reporters beaten up.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
Click to expand...



Same for Half Black Jesus. Matter of fact, "she who twitches allot" had to be given a job as Secretary of State so she would not jam him up.


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
Click to expand...

^ a trumpette.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have been well trained.   Now it's ok to assault people if they are the media and you will get cheered for it and for lying about it afterwards because......trump.
Click to expand...




Plywood...
Alaska....


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd best not or the playground lady will get mad and put you in a time-out.  You might even have to sit inside, during the next recess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm a former Marine combat vet. Sometimes an ass kicking is necessary in our society.
Click to expand...

Fascinating.  A trumpette.


----------



## RightyTighty

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> 
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake up!  The dream you are having is just that, a dream!
Click to expand...

Just wait for a bit longer.  You'll see.  I've seen it all before but the pace is so much faster because Trump lacks political talent and talents.


----------



## jknowgood

ClosedCaption said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news even said the guy lost it
> 
> 
> So much for your liberal media dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is also liberal leaning now. That's why their ratings are plunging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
Click to expand...

So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are their kids dying on the other side of the planet protecting America and the First Amendment?  Are we speaking Vietnamese right now?  We lost that war, remember, and nothing changed beyond the 50,000 dead kids we buried and the God only knows how many they did.  That's not protecting America, who for all the dead soldiers hasn't won so much as a pie-eating contest since WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not lose Vietnam War. Lyndon Johnson did.
Click to expand...

I see you failed History too.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

RightyTighty said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
Click to expand...


Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?


----------



## Crixus

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the pattern now for the RussianW led by the trumpettes.  To ask anything besides really really softball questions....to have the nerve to show what a candidate/politician actually did and said thru video/audio...is grossly unfair.
> If you want to beat the press for that, you might be a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Authoritarian leaders do.
Click to expand...



Not really. Typically they have their opponents family killed and then their opponent tortured and killed. Happens south of the border allot. Talk about the pres not having acesess! Those dudes get raped and beheaded down there and this dude crys over a slap! What a pussy!


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now we see you for what you are. Well, I do not like Nazi's, and that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like Marxist...that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Marxist, little cocksuck. A taxpaying American with a dd214 that states Honorable. And asshole felons that assault people without reason belong in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Navy? Air Force? Oh, your Chelsea Manning.
Click to expand...

And...you failed English also.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same for Half Black Jesus. Matter of fact, "she who twitches allot" had to be given a job as Secretary of State so she would not jam him up.
Click to expand...

She didn't want the job, and the primaries made him head of the ticket.  Spin won't help you with me.


----------



## bodecea

LoneLaugher said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you didn't bother watching the video. you just spout shit.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've seen video of the incident?
Click to expand...

I know....right?


----------



## Political Junky

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
Click to expand...

Trump curtsied.


----------



## RightyTighty

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
Click to expand...

Why would Trump bow?  He thinks he is a king.


----------



## bodecea

jknowgood said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox news even said the guy lost it
> 
> 
> So much for your liberal media dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is also liberal leaning now. That's why their ratings are plunging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
Click to expand...

Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same for Half Black Jesus. Matter of fact, "she who twitches allot" had to be given a job as Secretary of State so she would not jam him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't want the job, and the primaries made him head of the ticket.  Spin won't help you with me.
Click to expand...



Not spinnat all. Had Bammer left Hillary out then her and Bill would have undercut him at every turn. Bet they wished they had. Bammer will at least get a spot on a ruler , Hillary's? Meh, she will fade away as no one gives her money anymore. She will have to get used to transitioning from the life of a "has been" to the life of a "never was." Either way, Black Jesus and the epeleptic one have nothing to do with a douche getting slapped in Montana.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the pattern now for the RussianW led by the trumpettes.  To ask anything besides really really softball questions....to have the nerve to show what a candidate/politician actually did and said thru video/audio...is grossly unfair.
> If you want to beat the press for that, you might be a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Authoritarian leaders do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Typically they have their opponents family killed and then their opponent tortured and killed. Happens south of the border allot. Talk about the pres not having acesess! Those dudes get raped and beheaded down there and this dude crys over a slap! What a pussy!
Click to expand...

And trumpettes envy what Authoritarians can do to the Press.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the pattern now for the RussianW led by the trumpettes.  To ask anything besides really really softball questions....to have the nerve to show what a candidate/politician actually did and said thru video/audio...is grossly unfair.
> If you want to beat the press for that, you might be a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Authoritarian leaders do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Typically they have their opponents family killed and then their opponent tortured and killed. Happens south of the border allot. Talk about the pres not having acesess! Those dudes get raped and beheaded down there and this dude crys over a slap! What a pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And trumpettes envy what Authoritarians can do to the Press.
Click to expand...



Or plywood delivery techs.


----------



## bodecea

Political Junky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump curtsied.
Click to expand...

And received a lovely pet collar as a parting "gift".   After making arrangements to selling those muslims lots of weapons.


----------



## Iceweasel

IsaacNewton said:


> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it.


That isn't what happened. You're confused.


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good. You live in New York City or Boston don't you? Your why Trump won in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're".  It will be on the next spelling test. And Trump won only the Electoral College, which makes him nuts to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
Click to expand...

  Says the trumpette cheering on assault and battery.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same for Half Black Jesus. Matter of fact, "she who twitches allot" had to be given a job as Secretary of State so she would not jam him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't want the job, and the primaries made him head of the ticket.  Spin won't help you with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not spinnat all. Had Bammer left Hillary out then her and Bill would have undercut him at every turn. Bet they wished they had. Bammer will at least get a spot on a ruler , Hillary's? Meh, she will fade away as no one gives her money anymore. She will have to get used to transitioning from the life of a "has been" to the life of a "never was." Either way, Black Jesus and the epeleptic one have nothing to do with a douche getting slapped in Montana.
Click to expand...

Hillary Clinton, the most accomplished woman in American political history, the one who should have been the first female President, will not be fading away nor will she ever be a never-was.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

RightyTighty said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
Click to expand...


We are a guaranteed a Republican form of government.  It is in the Constitution.  Democracy is never mentioned.

Further proof you flunked civics!


----------



## bodecea

RightyTighty said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a hypocrite.
> 
> When the leftards on campus are violent he complains. But when one of his tribe does it, the rube cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfectly normal, for bullies like the OP.  He's used to getting his way using what he knows - violence.
Click to expand...

I honestly don't think he's personally used to it.  He hides and lives vicariously thru others.   It's a lot safer for him that way.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
Click to expand...

Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.


----------



## RightyTighty

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are a guaranteed a Republican form of government.  It is in the Constitution.  Democracy is never mentioned.
> 
> Further proof you flunked civics!
Click to expand...

I am aware of what we are and what we are, especially in electing a President, is undemocratic. That is how Trump, the one with the least number of votes, won.


----------



## RightyTighty

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.
Click to expand...

People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> My very best legal advice to you - always hire a lawyer, you'll need one.


Only because they've bred like rats.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are a guaranteed a Republican form of government.  It is in the Constitution.  Democracy is never mentioned.
> 
> Further proof you flunked civics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware of what we are and what we are, especially in electing a President, is undemocratic. That is how Trump, the one with the least number of votes, won.
Click to expand...

Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Political Junky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump curtsied.
Click to expand...


I should ignore people like you because you contribute nothing but lies.

Are you proud of yourself?  You really should be ashamed for all of the lies you post.

Pitiful is what you are.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> 
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
Click to expand...

If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.


----------



## RightyTighty

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are a guaranteed a Republican form of government.  It is in the Constitution.  Democracy is never mentioned.
> 
> Further proof you flunked civics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware of what we are and what we are, especially in electing a President, is undemocratic. That is how Trump, the one with the least number of votes, won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
Click to expand...

The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.

When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.


----------



## Crixus

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP will lose the House in 2018, and impeachment is very, very likely, if nothing more than for the coverup and obstruction of justice.  Impeachment is a political process not a criminal one.  All Trump has to be is the fuck-up that he already is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meth is a powerful drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.
Click to expand...



YOU know I did not go for Trump. We discussed that before. Even I will say he is not corrupt. I will also say that any sane person would agree, a better case can be made against the Clintons any time. There is also the added bonus that however long Trump is in office it will cause ungodly heart burn to all libs.


----------



## bodecea

iceberg said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a hypocrite.
> 
> When the leftards on campus are violent he complains. But when one of his tribe does it, the rube cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> i long for the day when we all (myself included) simply step over the stupid and quit validating their whining with responses.
Click to expand...

Is that what you think that Montana candidate did?  "simply step over the stupid"?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bodecea said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump curtsied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And received a lovely pet collar as a parting "gift".   After making arrangements to selling those muslims lots of weapons.
Click to expand...


I hate when people lie.

You are a liar.

Disgusting is what you are.


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> On base, in uniform, when we stopped those Soviet ships off of Cuba. A long time ago, but now people like you are ready to cozy up to Putin. You are traitors to your nation, and to the ideals that founded it. You worship raw violence, and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Judging from your posting, you are drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just killing time before going to work by toying with you liberal half-wits.
Click to expand...

How about you try what that Montana candidate did at your place of work......I'm sure you'd get cheered on as some righteous hero, right?


----------



## RightyTighty

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
Click to expand...

Trump has had to pay off many times, after the courts ruled against him.  He is about as corrupt as they come, and has the affairs, bastard child, and multiple wives to prove it.  Your hero is - no hero.


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gianforte's already been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Patriots often have to do what gets them arrested. John Hancock did.
Click to expand...

John Hancock was never arrested.....and I love how you just compared someone who assaulted a reporter for asking a question with John Hancock.

You're a trumpette.


----------



## Political Junky

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump curtsied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And received a lovely pet collar as a parting "gift".   After making arrangements to selling those muslims lots of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate when people lie.
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Disgusting is what you are.
Click to expand...

You must be especially disgusted with Trump.


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is also liberal leaning now. That's why their ratings are plunging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
Click to expand...

Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> 
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are a guaranteed a Republican form of government.  It is in the Constitution.  Democracy is never mentioned.
> 
> Further proof you flunked civics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware of what we are and what we are, especially in electing a President, is undemocratic. That is how Trump, the one with the least number of votes, won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
Click to expand...

This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.


----------



## RightyTighty

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a guaranteed a Republican form of government.  It is in the Constitution.  Democracy is never mentioned.
> 
> Further proof you flunked civics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware of what we are and what we are, especially in electing a President, is undemocratic. That is how Trump, the one with the least number of votes, won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
Click to expand...

Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded




----------



## bodecea

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump curtsied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And received a lovely pet collar as a parting "gift".   After making arrangements to selling those muslims lots of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate when people lie.
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Disgusting is what you are.
Click to expand...

Triggered!!!!


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
Click to expand...

And all those RussianW agenda items accomplished, right?


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gianforte's already been charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't they saying that Hillary Clinton should have been disqualified from running just for being under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She should have been disqualified because she and her husband are crimminals.
Click to expand...

English.....how badly did you fail?   How often?


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goody, another asshole condoning assault and battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rich.
> You cunks have been condoning it for months since you lost the election.
> You award diplomas to Trayvon Martin who assaulted somebody and got shot and killed as a result.
> If anything, this is simply a reaction to the constant assaults you dickheads have perpetrated on us.
> You bitch and moan about how you've been hurt when you spent the last several months bullying your attacker.
> You're nothing but a bunch of whiny bitches.
Click to expand...

^ said in a whiny post.


----------



## Brain357

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
Click to expand...


You support criminal activity.


----------



## Timmy

The right wants to rule us like kings.  How dare they be questioned !  Off with your head!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should it be proven that there were those in the Trump campaign that colluded with the Russians, then we need to know who they are, and, if the orange clown knew of it, then he needs to be impeached, removed from office, and charged with treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a matter of time, maybe even months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm,. Let's crunch the numbers. GOP controls House and Senate. GOP likely to pick up seats in 2018. Impeachment talk is fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all those RussianW agenda items accomplished, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Crixus

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, stop using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
Click to expand...



And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.


----------



## bodecea

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it was self defense. Liberal men (if we can call them that) are nervous everywhere. You do not have the right to invade someone's personal space to cram your mic in their face. Liberals are rude children that never learned proper behavior.
Click to expand...

Yes....self defense....good one....he should use that one in court.
"Your honor...it was self defense!  He was asking me questions!    I was in fear of my life!"


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a guaranteed a Republican form of government.  It is in the Constitution.  Democracy is never mentioned.
> 
> Further proof you flunked civics!
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of what we are and what we are, especially in electing a President, is undemocratic. That is how Trump, the one with the least number of votes, won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
Click to expand...

"The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."

Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.

The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of what we are and what we are, especially in electing a President, is undemocratic. That is how Trump, the one with the least number of votes, won.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
Click to expand...

They want America to be governed by CA and NYC.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it was self defense. Liberal men (if we can call them that) are nervous everywhere. You do not have the right to invade someone's personal space to cram your mic in their face. Liberals are rude children that never learned proper behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes....self defense....good one....he should use that one in court.
> "Your honor...it was self defense!  He was asking me questions!    I was in fear of my life!"
Click to expand...

Gianforte charged with election-eve assault

Read the story. He wasn't just asking questions.


----------



## RightyTighty

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of what we are and what we are, especially in electing a President, is undemocratic. That is how Trump, the one with the least number of votes, won.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
Click to expand...

The EC is undemocratic.


----------



## bodecea

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in fly over country bury their sons who fight to defend our nation and First Amendment freedoms. MSM reporters are making mockery of Constituon by becoming a propaganda machine for the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are their kids dying on the other side of the planet protecting America and the First Amendment?  Are we speaking Vietnamese right now?  We lost that war, remember, and nothing changed beyond the 50,000 dead kids we buried and the God only knows how many they did.  That's not protecting America, who for all the dead soldiers hasn't won so much as a pie-eating contest since WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not lose Vietnam War. Lyndon Johnson did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't even President then and we very much lost the war.  Got our asses handed to us actually and there was no way we could win, as the Pentagon Papers proved.
> 
> Regardless, the boys dying there weren't fighting to protect America.  Except for all the boxes coming home, and so many Americans opposed to the "police action", America was never threatened in any way at all. Vietnam did not attack Rhode Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LBJ got us into it and the leftist politicians wouldn't fight it like a war. That's why we couldn't win. How dare you assume what motivated the men that went over there. What a maggot you are!
Click to expand...

"LBJ got us into it....."   Strike Two!


----------



## RightyTighty

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want America to be governed by CA and NYC.
Click to expand...

At this point, like most, they'd settle for it just being governed, period.


----------



## AntonToo

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> View attachment 128744



I got another important angle on that picture:


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

antontoo said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got another important angle on that picture:
Click to expand...

Lol...he isn't going to jail for misdeamenor assault.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what's it worth; according to eye witnesses, The Guardian reporter wasn't acting aggressively. It appears the guy lost his cool and will now have to face the proper authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the voters.  That should be interesting.  Can he serve them will while - serving time in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana ? Listen, just because Hann Solo lives there as do many from the effeminate blue states in the summer doesn't make it a soft easy hipster paradise like your type is used to. At best the guy gets a hundred dollar fine and he go's on his way for slapping an entitled little shit. Nothing more unless the reporter sues. Probably nothing then either.
Click to expand...

Well, why don't you just get your pom poms out and start cheering assault and battery now.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

RightyTighty said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
Click to expand...

So what?


----------



## bodecea

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
Click to expand...

Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?


----------



## AntonToo

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got another important angle on that picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol...he isn't going to jail for misdeamenor assault.
Click to expand...


Well then it all good, lets get back to celebrating physically assaulting reporters for asking questions Republicans don't like


----------



## jknowgood

Timmy said:


> The right wants to rule us like kings.  How dare they be questioned !  Off with your head!


I don't remember you saying anything like that when Hillary supporters were attacking Trump supporters.


----------



## Rustic

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com


He does not seem to have the disposition for the job, no matter what side you're on…


----------



## Iceweasel

TROLL ALERT!






RightyTighty said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you have an adult proof read before posting? And wrong, Trump got the most EC votes, the ones that matter. All you know is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brain357

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.



The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.


----------



## RightyTighty

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...

So, had you actually read the thread before jumping in, you would have noticed that this all started because an idiot said the majority voted for Trump, which they did not.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
Click to expand...

Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?


----------



## mudwhistle

Crixus said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem here. No hallucinations. You seem to have an issue with those.
> 
> 
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
Click to expand...

I was born in Missoula.
The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Brain357 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
Click to expand...

Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.


----------



## mudwhistle

antontoo said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got another important angle on that picture:
Click to expand...

Waaaa!


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, had you actually read the thread before jumping in, you would have noticed that this all started because an idiot said the majority voted for Trump, which they did not.
Click to expand...

The majority of state EC representatives did. You are obviously trolling.


----------



## bodecea

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
Click to expand...

What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?


----------



## RightyTighty

Iceweasel said:


> TROLL ALERT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.  In a democracy the majority wins and rules.  Had that been the case Trump would not be in office.  This is not a complicated thing to understand.
> 
> When someone says, and they did, the majority voted for Trump that is untrue.  Over and out.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you can't deal with what I post - don't.


----------



## RightyTighty

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> 
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, had you actually read the thread before jumping in, you would have noticed that this all started because an idiot said the majority voted for Trump, which they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of state EC representatives did. You are obviously trolling.
Click to expand...

Learn what trolling is.


----------



## Iceweasel

Brain357 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
Click to expand...

Sure. The polite reporter simply asked him a question and they guy went Bruce Lee on him. 

LOL


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

RightyTighty said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, had you actually read the thread before jumping in, you would have noticed that this all started because an idiot said the majority voted for Trump, which they did not.
Click to expand...

Too bad, this isn't a democracy, it is a representative republic. Trump won the majority in the majority of States.


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.


His people also lied about it happening until the witnesses stepped up and the audio was presented.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> TROLL ALERT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Republic, you fucking retard! Every post reveals how goddamn stupid you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't deal with what I post - don't.
Click to expand...

I dealt with it. You're a low level troll.


----------



## RightyTighty

bodecea said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
Click to expand...

Pride, in being ignorant.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rustic said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> He does not seem to have the disposition for the job, no matter what side you're on…
Click to expand...

I think he has exacy the type of disposition needed. When a libroid starts mouthing off, somebody needs to issue an immediate response.


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
Click to expand...

I already have several, thank you.


----------



## Brain357

Iceweasel said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. The polite reporter simply asked him a question and they guy went Bruce Lee on him.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


That's what the Fox News reporters that were there said.


----------



## Timmy

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
Click to expand...


You going with that ?  A known reporter approaches a politician the day before an election and asks him some Qs.  That's assault ??   He was taking with him before flipping out!


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
Click to expand...

To frightened little snowflakes, yes.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have several, thank you.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, You're one of those bad ass, shoot em up kind of dikes. I forgot.


----------



## AntonToo

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
Click to expand...


This is a salient point.

I used to not understand resorting to violence and wanted to conduct myself civilly...but once I squeezed that trigger and blew a hole through something I began to have a new found appreciation for exerting physical dominance to solve my issues with people.


----------



## RightyTighty

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you somehow think that I was unaware of said thing?  I certainly hope not since that would make you an idiot even a village couldn't love.
> 
> 
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, had you actually read the thread before jumping in, you would have noticed that this all started because an idiot said the majority voted for Trump, which they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad, this isn't a democracy, it is a representative republic. Trump won the majority in the majority of States.
Click to expand...

But he did not win the majority ergo - the minority won which is - one more time with feeling - undemocratic.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
Click to expand...

Leftists and their aversion to honesty.


----------



## Crixus

mudwhistle said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see only too clearly.  You never have to worry much about people as corrupt as Trump.  Them undoing themselves, in unusually public and entertaining ways, is always just a matter of time. They can't help themselves, it's their nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
Click to expand...



Yall stink like sugarbeets. My Sister is a deputy DA in Bigarm. Hope they don't "gay up the place" like they did in Colorado.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> He does not seem to have the disposition for the job, no matter what side you're on…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he has exacy the type of disposition needed. When a libroid starts mouthing off, somebody needs to issue an immediate response.
Click to expand...

And there you have it......a trumpette advocating attacking liberals just for "mouthing off".


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Timmy said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You going with that ?  A known reporter approaches a politician the day before an election and asks him some Qs.  That's assault ??   He was taking with him before flipping out!
Click to expand...

I'm going with if you get in my space I'd do the same thing Gianforte did and I have done that when people invade my personal space.


----------



## mudwhistle

antontoo said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a salient point.
> 
> I used to not understand resorting to unwarranted violence, but once I squeezed that trigger and blew a hole through something I began to have a new found appreciation for exerting physical dominance to resolve issues.
Click to expand...

He wasn't talking to you, scumbag.


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Looney land. You know which bathroom you will use today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
Click to expand...

Just showing the lunacy of liberal logic. Your suppose to be the party of science, but you cannot follow one of the main rules of it. It's called you cannot change DNA. No matter how you feel about it.


----------



## Darkwind

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
Click to expand...

There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.


----------



## mudwhistle

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missoula is a lovely town...you've left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need your plywood. It's gay.
Click to expand...

RLMAO!!!!


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have several, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, You're one of those bad ass, shoot em up kind of dikes. I forgot.
Click to expand...

I am not a long wall or embankment build to prevent flooding from the sea.


----------



## jknowgood

RightyTighty said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pride, in being ignorant.
Click to expand...

So we can change someone's DNA know? Please answer me!


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You going with that ?  A known reporter approaches a politician the day before an election and asks him some Qs.  That's assault ??   He was taking with him before flipping out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going with if you get in my space I'd do the same thing Gianforte did and I have done that when people invade my personal space.
Click to expand...

Sure you will.....sure you will....because you're so rugged.


----------



## Crixus

Darkwind said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
Click to expand...



See? It's that simple.


----------



## jknowgood

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists and their aversion to honesty.
Click to expand...

Or common sense.


----------



## Rustic

mudwhistle said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> He does not seem to have the disposition for the job, no matter what side you're on…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he has exacy the type of disposition needed. When a libroid starts mouthing off, somebody needs to issue an immediate response.
Click to expand...

He is probably better suited in something other than a politicians job… Like something more important.
DC is where real men to be pussy-fied....


----------



## RightyTighty

jknowgood said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pride, in being ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can change someone's DNA know? Please answer me!
Click to expand...

DNA?  You mean XY and XX?  Or do you mean like XYY, XXY, XXXY, XYYY, X_, etc?

Maybe you meant how we can change DNA to cure diseases or use radiation to both cure and cause them?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

RightyTighty said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The EC is undemocratic. In a democracy the majority wins and rules. Had that been the case Trump would not be in office. This is not a complicated thing to understand."
> 
> Yep, you are unaware. And proving it diligently. This is the UNITED STATES, I'll bet you don't even know what that means. Democracy is two lions and a lamb deciding on what to have for dinner.
> 
> The EC keeps big city liberals from taking over the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, had you actually read the thread before jumping in, you would have noticed that this all started because an idiot said the majority voted for Trump, which they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad, this isn't a democracy, it is a representative republic. Trump won the majority in the majority of States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he did not win the majority ergo - the minority won which is - one more time with feeling - undemocratic.
Click to expand...

Again...So what? The system we use is meant to have the least amount of democracy possible. It is not nor was it ever intended to be a direct democracy.

Don't like it, move to somewhere with direct democracy.


----------



## RightyTighty

Darkwind said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
Click to expand...

The police disagree.  It's why they cited him for assault.


----------



## RightyTighty

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EC is undemocratic.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, had you actually read the thread before jumping in, you would have noticed that this all started because an idiot said the majority voted for Trump, which they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad, this isn't a democracy, it is a representative republic. Trump won the majority in the majority of States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he did not win the majority ergo - the minority won which is - one more time with feeling - undemocratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...So what? The system we use is meant to have the least amount of democracy possible. It is not nor was it ever intended to be a direct democracy.
> 
> Don't like it, move to somewhere with direct democracy.
Click to expand...

Not the least amount, that would be a dictatorship, but both our system and that are undemocratic.

The point was never more than, but you idiots are so slow you can't get it, the majority did not vote for Trump.  End of point.


----------



## AntonToo

mudwhistle said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing this coming for months.
> The left attacks us and attacks us....and we're not allowed to react.
> Well, I think much of America is ready to do something....vote, kick-ass, whatever it takes, to end this constant BullShit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a salient point.
> 
> I used to not understand resorting to unwarranted violence, but once I squeezed that trigger and blew a hole through something I began to have a new found appreciation for exerting physical dominance to resolve issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't talking to you, scumbag.
Click to expand...


Lol idiot, wasn't talking to you either, so you just self-defeated.


----------



## bodecea

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality exists...your ability to name call has no bearing on the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just showing the lunacy of liberal logic. Your suppose to be the party of science, but you cannot follow one of the main rules of it. It's called you cannot change DNA. No matter how you feel about it.
Click to expand...

Since when was this thread about DNA?   Oh, that's right....when it became so awkward for you trumpettes you had to try to change its focus.


----------



## Darkwind

RightyTighty said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police disagree.  It's why they cited him for assault.
Click to expand...

The 'Police don't have an opinion.  They just issue a citation.  The Judge will determine who was at fault.  Regardless, someone shoves something into My face and they get more than just body slammed.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have several, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, You're one of those bad ass, shoot em up kind of dikes. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a long wall or embankment build to prevent flooding from the sea.
Click to expand...



Lol, that was cool.


----------



## bodecea

Darkwind said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
Click to expand...

But not the morals to keep from assaulting someone who asks you a question, right?


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have several, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, You're one of those bad ass, shoot em up kind of dikes. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a long wall or embankment build to prevent flooding from the sea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are a lesbian and that prevents you from being flooded with sperm.
Click to expand...

That has what to do with this thread?  This isn't the Flame Zone, btw.


----------



## RightyTighty

Darkwind said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police disagree.  It's why they cited him for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 'Police don't have an opinion.  They just issue a citation.  The Judge will determine who was at fault.  Regardless, someone shoves something into My face and they get more than just body slammed.
Click to expand...

The police don't cite someone just for the hell of it.  Based upon their reports - he broke the law.


----------



## Crixus

RightyTighty said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pride, in being ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can change someone's DNA know? Please answer me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA?  You mean XY and XX?  Or do you mean like XYY, XXY, XXXY, XYYY, X_, etc?
> 
> Maybe you meant how we can change DNA to cure diseases or use radiation to both cure and cause them?
Click to expand...



DNA? I thought we were in chromosome territory when we see that stuff/


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what happened to Hillary but I don't share your opinion on Trump. Rough around the edges, yes, corrupt, no.
> 
> 
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missoula is a lovely town...you've left, right?
Click to expand...

Most of us have....no jobs.
FYI,  Dana Carvey from SNL and I were born in the same hospital....Saint Patrick's.....

BTW, To become a Green Beret I had to leave Missoula. Not much opportunity there.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not the morals to keep from assaulting someone who asks you a question, right?
Click to expand...

Gianforte charged with election-eve assault

Read the article. He didn't just ask questions.


----------



## bodecea

Darkwind said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police disagree.  It's why they cited him for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 'Police don't have an opinion.  They just issue a citation.  The Judge will determine who was at fault.  Regardless, someone shoves something into My face and they get more than just body slammed.
Click to expand...

They'll get bathed in your tears?


----------



## Crixus

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missoula is a lovely town...you've left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have....no jobs.
> FYI,  Dana Carvey from SNL and I were born in the same hospital....Saint Patrick's.....
> 
> BTW, To become a Green Beret I had to leave Missoula. Not much opportunity there.
Click to expand...



Exactly why I like the place.


----------



## Darkwind

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not the morals to keep from assaulting someone who asks you a question, right?
Click to expand...

People who have morals don't shove objects into the faces of others.  That is the issue, not the question asked and answered.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who aren't corrupt don't end up paying off for defrauding others, many times now.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missoula is a lovely town...you've left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have....no jobs.
> FYI,  Dana Carvey from SNL and I were born in the same hospital....Saint Patrick's.....
> 
> BTW, To become a Green Beret I had to leave Missoula. Not much opportunity there.
Click to expand...

"to become a Green Beret"    

No just getting into the Army first, eh?   Right to "Green Beret"?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

RightyTighty said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely will not. The man just gained support. You live in the bubble don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police disagree.  It's why they cited him for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 'Police don't have an opinion.  They just issue a citation.  The Judge will determine who was at fault.  Regardless, someone shoves something into My face and they get more than just body slammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police don't cite someone just for the hell of it.  Based upon their reports - he broke the law.
Click to expand...

Well he has been charged. Let him have his day in court.


----------



## Darkwind

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> 
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police disagree.  It's why they cited him for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 'Police don't have an opinion.  They just issue a citation.  The Judge will determine who was at fault.  Regardless, someone shoves something into My face and they get more than just body slammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police don't cite someone just for the hell of it.  Based upon their reports - he broke the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he has been charged. Let him have his day in court.
Click to expand...

Yep, and then he can get back to representing his constituents.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> 
> 
> I already have several, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, You're one of those bad ass, shoot em up kind of dikes. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a long wall or embankment build to prevent flooding from the sea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you are a lesbian and that prevents you from being flooded with sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has what to do with this thread?  This isn't the Flame Zone, btw.
Click to expand...

Carry on.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

RightyTighty said:


> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.



Apparently, most have already vote so it's possible this won't effect the election.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RightyTighty

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Montana, when men are men and sheep are nervous, he just might have and no, I do not live in a bubble.  There are still, a few, moral Americans who still consider assault and battery a crime. In Montana, as we all know, that's considered foreplay.
> 
> 
> 
> There are those who do have actual morals (not the liberal phony talking point) who find that shoving an object into the face of a person to be a violation of that person's personal space and some of us consider it assault.  I'd say its self-defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police disagree.  It's why they cited him for assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 'Police don't have an opinion.  They just issue a citation.  The Judge will determine who was at fault.  Regardless, someone shoves something into My face and they get more than just body slammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police don't cite someone just for the hell of it.  Based upon their reports - he broke the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he has been charged. Let him have his day in court.
Click to expand...

By June 7th, according to reports. I'm sure he has a decent lawyer or two around.


----------



## mudwhistle

antontoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have a response to the CBOs scoring of GOP plan?"
> 
> Yeah, that was a vicious attack. I can see why he had to physically assault him for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a salient point.
> 
> I used to not understand resorting to unwarranted violence, but once I squeezed that trigger and blew a hole through something I began to have a new found appreciation for exerting physical dominance to resolve issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't talking to you, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol idiot, wasn't talking to you either, so you just self-defeated.
Click to expand...

A circular argument. 

Me pointing out a salient fact....your obviously unwanted and frivolous post, isn't self-defeating.


----------



## RightyTighty

Crixus said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pride, in being ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can change someone's DNA know? Please answer me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA?  You mean XY and XX?  Or do you mean like XYY, XXY, XXXY, XYYY, X_, etc?
> 
> Maybe you meant how we can change DNA to cure diseases or use radiation to both cure and cause them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DNA? I thought we were in chromosome territory when we see that stuff/
Click to expand...

Since I don't know what he's asking yet we have no idea where we are.


----------



## miketx

RightyTighty said:


> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.


Hillary will win by a landslide.


----------



## RightyTighty

miketx said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary will win by a landslide.
Click to expand...

No self-control I see.


----------



## Rustic

miketx said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary will win by a landslide.
Click to expand...

...in all 57 states and under sniper fire?


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about settling out of court then you are seriously lost. It's often the faster cheaper way to go, it is not a guilty verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missoula is a lovely town...you've left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have....no jobs.
> FYI,  Dana Carvey from SNL and I were born in the same hospital....Saint Patrick's.....
> 
> BTW, To become a Green Beret I had to leave Missoula. Not much opportunity there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "to become a Green Beret"
> 
> No just getting into the Army first, eh?   Right to "Green Beret"?
Click to expand...


I know. You must think it just happens. Bet you think 'Rambo' was a true story as well.

Generally one has to progress from one school to the next in order to qualify for Special Forces Selection, much less attend the 'Q' Course and pass it. It takes years of experience and training just to be accepted to attend the course.....and none of that would have happened if I had stayed in Missoula.


----------



## Geaux4it

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
Click to expand...


You mean like burning college campuses and spraying pepper spray in students face?

LMAO at the kettle calling the pot black

-Geaux


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
Click to expand...



You rabid RWNJs have no idea what you are are attacking. You make everything partisan but this was a journalist doing his job in a very reasonable manner. The reason for the attack was that the politician didn't like being asked about the disaster known as trump care.

In spite of trump telling RWNJs to punch and even kill those who you don't like, it's still illegal.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com


Yep, real men destroy themselves with a fit of  juvenile rage.

Montana congressional candidate Greg Gianforte allegedly 'body slams' reporter

Three Montana newspapers rescind Gianforte endorsements after alleged body-slamming incident


----------



## miketx

I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.


----------



## Geaux4it

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You rabid RWNJs have no idea what you are are attacking. You make everything partisan but this was a journalist doing his job in a very reasonable manner. The reason for the attack was that the politician didn't like being asked about the disaster known as trump care.
> 
> In spite of trump telling RWNJs to punch and even kill those who you don't like, it's still illegal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


And so is the violence at college campuses. Where was your outrage then?

-Geaux


----------



## miketx

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You rabid RWNJs have no idea what you are are attacking. You make everything partisan but this was a journalist doing his job in a very reasonable manner. The reason for the attack was that the politician didn't like being asked about the disaster known as trump care.
> 
> In spite of trump telling RWNJs to punch and even kill those who you don't like, it's still illegal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Oh! You were an eyewitness huh?  Why aren't you testifying? Is it because you are a liar?


----------



## Defiant1

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
Click to expand...


No, he was told to leave.

It is assault.


----------



## miketx

Defiant1 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
Click to expand...

Another eyewitness!


----------



## mudwhistle

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, real men destroy themselves with a fit of  juvenile rage.
> 
> Montana congressional candidate Greg Gianforte allegedly 'body slams' reporter
> 
> Three Montana newspapers rescind Gianforte endorsements after alleged body-slamming incident
Click to expand...

Fuck those newspapers.
Liberal rags the lot of them.


----------



## Crixus

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missoula is a lovely town...you've left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have....no jobs.
> FYI,  Dana Carvey from SNL and I were born in the same hospital....Saint Patrick's.....
> 
> BTW, To become a Green Beret I had to leave Missoula. Not much opportunity there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "to become a Green Beret"
> 
> No just getting into the Army first, eh?   Right to "Green Beret"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. You must think it just happens. Bet you think 'Rambo' was a true story as well.
> 
> Generally one has to progress from one school to the next in order to qualify for Special Forces Selection, much less attend the 'Q' Course and pass it. It takes years of experience and training just to be accepted to attend the course.....and none of that would have happened if I had stayed in Missoula.
Click to expand...






miketx said:


> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.





Hell yeahs! Someplace out on the interwebs there is a photo of Sean Penn just blasting a photographer in their face as Madonna gawks on. Like I said, free press sure, but if you are an asshole you accept the consequences.


----------



## RightyTighty

Geaux4it said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like burning college campuses and spraying pepper spray in students face?
> 
> LMAO at the kettle calling the pot black
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I can assault and battery assault and battery.  I call childish adults - childish adults.


----------



## RightyTighty

miketx said:


> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.


We have plenty or courtrooms, judges, and lawyers around.  They neeed something to do. Lots of jails around as well.  Go forth.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Iceweasel said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. The polite reporter simply asked him a question and they guy went Bruce Lee on him.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...



According to the audio and several eyewitnesses, you are correct.

You RWNJs are getting what you want and what trump told you to do.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Luddly Neddite said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. The polite reporter simply asked him a question and they guy went Bruce Lee on him.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to the audio and several eyewitnesses, you are correct.
> 
> You RWNJs are getting what you want and what trump told you to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

According to no eyewitnesses, dipshit.


----------



## Defiant1

miketx said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another eyewitness!
Click to expand...


I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
Assault by the reporter.


----------



## AntonToo

mudwhistle said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that that brave candidate didn't shoot him in self defense, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a salient point.
> 
> I used to not understand resorting to unwarranted violence, but once I squeezed that trigger and blew a hole through something I began to have a new found appreciation for exerting physical dominance to resolve issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't talking to you, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol idiot, wasn't talking to you either, so you just self-defeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A circular argument.
> 
> Me pointing out a salient fact....your obviously unwanted and frivolous post, isn't self-defeating.
Click to expand...


Geezus stfu already, I will respond to anything I feel like on this PUBLIC forum, just as you have been.

That's called CONSISTENT STANDARD and there is nothing circular about it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

It will be interesting to see if this guy wins.

The interesting thing is that there are something like 250,000 mail ins already in place.

Those votes can't change.

"Bodyslammed" was the word used by the pussy of a reporter.

A good bodyslam and he would not be walking away.

He was assaulted and his glasses were broken.

He could walk, he could talk.

That's not a bodyslam.

Unless you are a weak pitiful jerk like this guy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Defiant1 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says he shoved his phone/recorder in Gianforte's face and wouldn't leave when asked...he was not invited, he basically interrupted another interview in progress. Jacobs is a dick, wish he would've broke his neck instead of his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
Click to expand...


That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.

He went into something where not invited.

Asked to leave and he didn't.  

Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Sun Devil 92 said:


> It will be interesting to see if this guy wins.
> 
> The interesting thing is that there are something like 250,000 mail ins already in place.
> 
> Those votes can't change.
> 
> "Bodyslammed" was the word used by the pussy of a reporter.
> 
> A good bodyslam and he would not be walking away.
> 
> He was assaulted and his glasses were broken.
> 
> He could walk, he could talk.
> 
> That's not a bodyslam.
> 
> Unless you are a weak pitiful jerk like this guy.


He looks like a total pansy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> He does not seem to have the disposition for the job, no matter what side you're on…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he has exacy the type of disposition needed. When a libroid starts mouthing off, somebody needs to issue an immediate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you have it......a trumpette advocating attacking liberals just for "mouthing off".
Click to expand...



If the guy was unarmed and black and mouthed off to a cop, they'd say the cop would be tight to shoot him. In the back. 

Neither trump nor RWNJs believe in a free press and the right of the people to know what a (Repub) candidate thinks and believes.

Both the audio and the witnesses agree that the politician lied.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Iceweasel

Defiant1 said:


> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.


...with his cell phone smack in his face. That's phone violence.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Luddly Neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> He does not seem to have the disposition for the job, no matter what side you're on…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he has exacy the type of disposition needed. When a libroid starts mouthing off, somebody needs to issue an immediate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you have it......a trumpette advocating attacking liberals just for "mouthing off".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the guy was unarmed and black and mouthed off to a cop, they'd say the cop would be tight to shoot him. In the back.
> 
> Neither trump nor RWNJs believe in a free press and the right of the people to know what a (Repub) candidate thinks and believes.
> 
> Both the audio and the witnesses agree that the politician lied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

So emotional....

Free Press doesn't mean free to storm into an office they weren't invited into and shove a recorder in someone's face.


----------



## mudwhistle

antontoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of shooting, have you picked up a firearm yet, Bodzilla?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a salient point.
> 
> I used to not understand resorting to unwarranted violence, but once I squeezed that trigger and blew a hole through something I began to have a new found appreciation for exerting physical dominance to resolve issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't talking to you, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol idiot, wasn't talking to you either, so you just self-defeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A circular argument.
> 
> Me pointing out a salient fact....your obviously unwanted and frivolous post, isn't self-defeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geezus stfu already, I will respond to anything I feel like on this PUBLIC forum, just as you have been.
> 
> That's called CONSISTENT STANDARD and there is nothing circular about it.
Click to expand...

Granted..you have every right to tell us how fucked up you are.


----------



## Crixus

This isn't the one, but it's one I remember. Man this dude would just BEAT those reporters.


----------



## J.E.D

Bush92 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> On base, in uniform, when we stopped those Soviet ships off of Cuba. A long time ago, but now people like you are ready to cozy up to Putin. You are traitors to your nation, and to the ideals that founded it. You worship raw violence, and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR a pussy.
Click to expand...

You're


----------



## NYcarbineer

So which is worse?

1.  The OP doesn't really believe in brownshirt style violence against reporters, and he's just trolling because he's immature, or,

2.  He really does believe in it.

lol, tough call, eh?


----------



## J.E.D

Bush92 said:


> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.


Trump is doing a fine job all on his own with getting himself removed from office. If you expect citizens to sit back and take his abuses of office, then you better think again, asshole


----------



## jknowgood

RightyTighty said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pride, in being ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can change someone's DNA know? Please answer me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA?  You mean XY and XX?  Or do you mean like XYY, XXY, XXXY, XYYY, X_, etc?
> 
> Maybe you meant how we can change DNA to cure diseases or use radiation to both cure and cause them?
Click to expand...

You don't change the DNA dumbass. In stem cell transplants most of the time they use your own stem cells. You have to be a great match to use someone else's. Anyway you don't start with a penis and end up with a vagina in a stem cell transplant or a radiation treatment.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

NYcarbineer said:


> So which is worse?
> 
> 1.  The OP doesn't really believe in brownshirt style violence against reporters, and he's just trolling because he's immature, or,
> 
> 2.  He really does believe in it.
> 
> lol, tough call, eh?


1. You sound like a female.

2. You sound like a female.


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which bathroom will you be using today. The messed up fact of liberalism. Using the bathroom can be a decision, no matter you should use the one your gender says you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just showing the lunacy of liberal logic. Your suppose to be the party of science, but you cannot follow one of the main rules of it. It's called you cannot change DNA. No matter how you feel about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when was this thread about DNA?   Oh, that's right....when it became so awkward for you trumpettes you had to try to change its focus.
Click to expand...

Making excuses for liberal lunacy i see. You weren't so worried about violence when Hillary supporters were attacking Trump supporters.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary will win by a landslide.
Click to expand...

Still stuck in early November, 2016, eh?


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary will win by a landslide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...in all 57 states and under sniper fire?
Click to expand...

   That never gets old.


----------



## RightyTighty

jknowgood said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pride, in being ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can change someone's DNA know? Please answer me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA?  You mean XY and XX?  Or do you mean like XYY, XXY, XXXY, XYYY, X_, etc?
> 
> Maybe you meant how we can change DNA to cure diseases or use radiation to both cure and cause them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't change the DNA dumbass. In stem cell transplants most of the time they use your own stem cells. You have to be a great match to use someone else's. Anyway you don't start with a penis and end up with a vagina in a stem cell transplant or a radiation treatment.
Click to expand...

DNA can be changed, and XY is only mostly male and XX only mostly female.  Do you have some kind of point here or are you just throwing out random thoughts?


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not criminal. From my experience in Montana, Missoula and on down to Darby into Anaconda SD, a court room full of folks in trouble for slapping other folks is not really uncommon at all. Just an opinion, but I'm thinking an annoyed judge will slap a fine on him and be done with it. If it were me I would pay for the reporters broken stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missoula is a lovely town...you've left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have....no jobs.
> FYI,  Dana Carvey from SNL and I were born in the same hospital....Saint Patrick's.....
> 
> BTW, To become a Green Beret I had to leave Missoula. Not much opportunity there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "to become a Green Beret"
> 
> No just getting into the Army first, eh?   Right to "Green Beret"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. You must think it just happens. Bet you think 'Rambo' was a true story as well.
> 
> Generally one has to progress from one school to the next in order to qualify for Special Forces Selection, much less attend the 'Q' Course and pass it. It takes years of experience and training just to be accepted to attend the course.....and none of that would have happened if I had stayed in Missoula.
Click to expand...

Yes, one has to be IN the Army first and then go thru a progression of schools and applications to get selected.....so tell us again how you had to leave Missoula to "become a Green Beret".


----------



## bodecea

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, real men destroy themselves with a fit of  juvenile rage.
> 
> Montana congressional candidate Greg Gianforte allegedly 'body slams' reporter
> 
> Three Montana newspapers rescind Gianforte endorsements after alleged body-slamming incident
Click to expand...

Well, you know, those newspapers are in on it.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.


^ a trumpette


----------



## Wry Catcher

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com



LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.

He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, real men destroy themselves with a fit of  juvenile rage.
> 
> Montana congressional candidate Greg Gianforte allegedly 'body slams' reporter
> 
> Three Montana newspapers rescind Gianforte endorsements after alleged body-slamming incident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck those newspapers.
> Liberal rags the lot of them.
Click to expand...

Ding!  Ding!  Ding!   And.....we've got a winnah!


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which is worse?
> 
> 1.  The OP doesn't really believe in brownshirt style violence against reporters, and he's just trolling because he's immature, or,
> 
> 2.  He really does believe in it.
> 
> lol, tough call, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You sound like a female.
> 
> 2. You sound like a female.
Click to expand...

Uh oh....stop hitting on the posters.


----------



## Seawytch

Crixus said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the pattern now for the RussianW led by the trumpettes.  To ask anything besides really really softball questions....to have the nerve to show what a candidate/politician actually did and said thru video/audio...is grossly unfair.
> If you want to beat the press for that, you might be a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Authoritarian leaders do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Typically they have their opponents family killed and then their opponent tortured and killed. Happens south of the border allot. Talk about the pres not having acesess! Those dudes get raped and beheaded down there and this dude crys over a slap! What a pussy!
Click to expand...


Yes, really.

Attacking the free press is how dictators get started.


----------



## bodecea

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it interesting how a trumpette can't even stay on the topic of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Your queer have you chosen a different bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just showing the lunacy of liberal logic. Your suppose to be the party of science, but you cannot follow one of the main rules of it. It's called you cannot change DNA. No matter how you feel about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when was this thread about DNA?   Oh, that's right....when it became so awkward for you trumpettes you had to try to change its focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making excuses for liberal lunacy i see. You weren't so worried about violence when Hillary supporters were attacking Trump supporters.
Click to expand...

Were they arrested for assault and battery?  They should have been.   How about when trump supporters were attacking Hillary supporters?   Were they arrested for assault and battery?  They should have been.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
Click to expand...

An Obamaette




What a brownshirt Will Smith is!


----------



## bodecea

Seawytch said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the pattern now for the RussianW led by the trumpettes.  To ask anything besides really really softball questions....to have the nerve to show what a candidate/politician actually did and said thru video/audio...is grossly unfair.
> If you want to beat the press for that, you might be a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what Authoritarian leaders do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Typically they have their opponents family killed and then their opponent tortured and killed. Happens south of the border allot. Talk about the pres not having acesess! Those dudes get raped and beheaded down there and this dude crys over a slap! What a pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, really.
> 
> Attacking the free press is how dictators get started.
Click to expand...

Everyone should look up Fritz Gerlich.  Fritz Gerlich - Wikipedia


----------



## Geaux4it

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
Click to expand...


Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?

I can wait

-Geaux


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An Obamaette
> View attachment 128752
> 
> What a brownshirt Will Smith is!
Click to expand...

I certainly wouldn't cheer him on or vote for him.   You.....on the other hand...would live vicariously thru him.......doing something you can only talk about doing.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> DNA can be changed,


When did that happen? Democratic vote?


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
Click to expand...

I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.


----------



## Geaux4it

Iceweasel said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> DNA can be changed,
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen? Democratic vote?
Click to expand...


Even the dead ones

-Geaux


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An Obamaette
> View attachment 128752
> 
> What a brownshirt Will Smith is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly wouldn't cheer him on or vote for him.   You.....on the other hand...would live vicariously thru him.......doing something you can only talk about doing.
Click to expand...

Some warrior princess you are....


----------



## jknowgood

RightyTighty said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's with RightWrs and their aversion to correct English?
> 
> 
> 
> Pride, in being ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can change someone's DNA know? Please answer me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA?  You mean XY and XX?  Or do you mean like XYY, XXY, XXXY, XYYY, X_, etc?
> 
> Maybe you meant how we can change DNA to cure diseases or use radiation to both cure and cause them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't change the DNA dumbass. In stem cell transplants most of the time they use your own stem cells. You have to be a great match to use someone else's. Anyway you don't start with a penis and end up with a vagina in a stem cell transplant or a radiation treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA can be changed, and XY is only mostly male and XX only mostly female.  Do you have some kind of point here or are you just throwing out random thoughts?
Click to expand...

So I commit a crime i can change my dna to get away with it?


----------



## RightyTighty

Geaux4it said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Not many defenders of liberty around these days.  This thread has very few as well since most don't mind if reporters get hit by morons running for public office.


----------



## RightyTighty

jknowgood said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pride, in being ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> So we can change someone's DNA know? Please answer me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA?  You mean XY and XX?  Or do you mean like XYY, XXY, XXXY, XYYY, X_, etc?
> 
> Maybe you meant how we can change DNA to cure diseases or use radiation to both cure and cause them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't change the DNA dumbass. In stem cell transplants most of the time they use your own stem cells. You have to be a great match to use someone else's. Anyway you don't start with a penis and end up with a vagina in a stem cell transplant or a radiation treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA can be changed, and XY is only mostly male and XX only mostly female.  Do you have some kind of point here or are you just throwing out random thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I commit a crime i can change my dna to get away with it?
Click to expand...

DNA is big.  The changes we make are small.  Did you know there are people with no fingerprints though?


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

That was completely wrong....and wouldn't surprise me if it was outsiders coming in to stir that up.   Berkeley should have done as Notre Dame did...don't like it, don't go or walk out quietly.  But I heard RussianWrs didn't like that either.


----------



## Iceweasel

RightyTighty said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not many defenders of liberty around these days.  This thread has very few as well since most don't mind if reporters get hit by morons running for public office.
Click to expand...

I'd like it to be a sport with a panel of judges. "I'll give him a 8, nice overhand take down but sloppy landing".


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Old Rocks said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> lord you got a stupid stick wedged pretty deep up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> For most adults, understanding assault and battery is not a difficult thing.  In time you may understand it as well?
> 
> Maybe this will help?* "Gianforte has been charged with misdemeanor assault in relation to the incident. He's received a citation and is scheduled to appear in Gallatin County Justice Court between now and June 7, the sheriff's office said."
> *
> I guess he (and his attorney) will cast ballots and then appear before the judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone gives you shit...punch them in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, now we see you for what you are. Well, I do not like Nazi's, and that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like Marxist...that includes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Marxist, little cocksuck. A taxpaying American with a dd214 that states Honorable. And asshole felons that assault people without reason belong in prison.
Click to expand...

Prison?

For a misdemeanor?

He'll get inked fingers, a crappy photo and walk in 2 hrs.

Felons are released in 4 hrs with all of the Republicans doing time for misdemeanors and crowding our prisons.


----------



## bodecea

RightyTighty said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not many defenders of liberty around these days.  This thread has very few as well since most don't mind if reporters get hit by morons running for public office.
Click to expand...

Well, they like to talk tough and admire what they perceive to be tough guys.....from a distance and safely ensconced behind their keyboards.


----------



## bodecea

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses have stated the reporter was not at all physical.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
Click to expand...

"Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
Of course.
Because.
You're a trumpette.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was completely wrong....and wouldn't surprise me if it was outsiders coming in to stir that up.   Berkeley should have done as Notre Dame did...don't like it, don't go or walk out quietly.  But I heard RussianWrs didn't like that either.
Click to expand...


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into people's personal space like that can be considered assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
Click to expand...

I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
Click to expand...

Because....
a trumpette.


----------



## RightyTighty

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
Click to expand...

ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An Obamaette
> View attachment 128752
> 
> What a brownshirt Will Smith is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly wouldn't cheer him on or vote for him.   You.....on the other hand...would live vicariously thru him.......doing something you can only talk about doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some warrior princess you are....
Click to expand...

Why, thank you.


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are drier than toast...
Click to expand...

I can understand your need to make this all about me..........I.........guess.......


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

RightyTighty said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
Click to expand...

You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
Click to expand...

Of course you say that.  But would never dare take any real action.   That would be too scary and too risky.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are drier than toast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand your need to make this all about me..........I.........guess.......
Click to expand...

Because you are so slow and lacking in a sense of humor, you can't even tell when people are saying stuff just to mess with you.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Geaux4it said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


You tell me.  I've already expressed what I know about and experienced first hand on who are attracted to protests.  Fools and liars take a data point or two and make claims that the 1st. A. was stomped at CAL.

Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.


----------



## BlindBoo

Awe, another GOP snowflake who spontaneously combusted.

An all the other snowflakes get all excited.  Next thing you know they'll start chanting "Give him the Chair!".

"Give him the Chair!"
"Give him the Chair!"

He's lucky he wasn't on a balcony!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Wry Catcher said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.  I've already expressed what I know about and experienced first hand on who are attracted to protests.  Fools and liars take a data point or two and make claims that the 1st. A. was stomped at CAL.
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
Click to expand...

We are going to gas all the journalists.

Heil Trump! Lol


----------



## Hutch Starskey

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, real men destroy themselves with a fit of  juvenile rage.
> 
> Montana congressional candidate Greg Gianforte allegedly 'body slams' reporter
> 
> Three Montana newspapers rescind Gianforte endorsements after alleged body-slamming incident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck those newspapers.
> Liberal rags the lot of them.
Click to expand...


Yeah, fuck em'.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

RightyTighty said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely. That's why had it been me the little fucker would have gotten the boot when he went down. The press today are a bunch of little inconsiderate entitled pussys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying. If out of the blue I came out of nowhere while you and your best half were say leaving a restaurant. You have a thing jammed in your face and I'm asking you about your best halfs boob job. Say all that happened in the space of 10 seconds. If I were that guy, the one bothering you I would be expecting you to at a minimum to slap my hand out of my face. Guess what, you just assaulted the press. Can't say for sure, but I think Elton John beat a dude up for something like that. Let's see how court go's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what's it worth; according to eye witnesses, The Guardian reporter wasn't acting aggressively. It appears the guy lost his cool and will now have to face the proper authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the voters.  That should be interesting.  Can he serve them well while - serving time in jail?
Click to expand...

Serving time in jail?

For a misdemeanor?


----------



## Moonglow

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com


So now you hate bistro's, your evil is deep....


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you say that.  But would never dare take any real action.   That would be too scary and too risky.
Click to expand...


However unlikely it would be, one of them shoves a mike in my face they gonna get it shoved in their ass.


----------



## miketx

RightyTighty said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
Click to expand...

Can't stay on topic can you lib? Defending yourself terrifies you doesn't it?


----------



## BlindBoo

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.  I've already expressed what I know about and experienced first hand on who are attracted to protests.  Fools and liars take a data point or two and make claims that the 1st. A. was stomped at CAL.
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are going to gas all the journalists.
> 
> Heil Trump! Lol
Click to expand...


PPV?


----------



## Iceweasel

Wry Catcher said:


> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.


Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.


----------



## Iceweasel

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you say that.  But would never dare take any real action.   That would be too scary and too risky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However unlikely it would be, one of them shoves a mike in my face they gonna get it shoved in their ass.
Click to expand...

But they might like it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

BlindBoo said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.  I've already expressed what I know about and experienced first hand on who are attracted to protests.  Fools and liars take a data point or two and make claims that the 1st. A. was stomped at CAL.
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are going to gas all the journalists.
> 
> Heil Trump! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PPV?
Click to expand...

Nah, we will put it on PBS and then end PBS for good.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

All these libfags crying out about a war on the 1A, yet here they are talking all kinds of trash about Trump without being arrested.


----------



## Crixus

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
Click to expand...



Politicians aside, how many people get pushed around by the press just because they are the press? I mentioned Sean Penn, asshole for sure but how about princess Di? The press being slimy has always been an issue and like polititions need to be corrected frequently.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was told to leave.
> 
> It is assault.
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
Click to expand...

^Another ISIS admirer.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Crixus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians aside, how many people get pushed around by the press just because they are the press? I mentioned Sean Penn, asshole for sure but how about princess Di? The press being slimy has always been an issue and like polititions need to be corrected frequently.
Click to expand...

I was interviewed once by a Seattle Times reporter and he totally twisted what I said and omitted most of what I actually said.

If only I had known he would do that, I would have slapped him for it during the interview.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you say that.  But would never dare take any real action.   That would be too scary and too risky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However unlikely it would be, one of them shoves a mike in my face they gonna get it shoved in their ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Iceweasel said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
Click to expand...

No one has a right to behave this way.


----------



## Crixus

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians aside, how many people get pushed around by the press just because they are the press? I mentioned Sean Penn, asshole for sure but how about princess Di? The press being slimy has always been an issue and like polititions need to be corrected frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was interviewed once by a Seattle Times reporter and he totally twisted what I said and omitted most of what I actually said.
> 
> If only I had known he would do that, I would have slapped him for it during the interview.
Click to expand...



Lying in print is one thing, still way not cool, but physically pushing in and shoving a cake or recorder in a persons face out of no where? In any other instance any person who commented here would not react positively to it.


----------



## miketx

Hutch Starskey said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another eyewitness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Another ISIS admirer.
Click to expand...

Liar. You, like most liberal cowards, don't have the spine to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Crixus

Hutch Starskey said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
Click to expand...



Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians aside, how many people get pushed around by the press just because they are the press? I mentioned Sean Penn, asshole for sure but how about princess Di? The press being slimy has always been an issue and like polititions need to be corrected frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was interviewed once by a Seattle Times reporter and he totally twisted what I said and omitted most of what I actually said.
> 
> If only I had known he would do that, I would have slapped him for it during the interview.
Click to expand...

That tends to happen when you can't voice a cohesive thought.


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was completely wrong....and wouldn't surprise me if it was outsiders coming in to stir that up.   Berkeley should have done as Notre Dame did...don't like it, don't go or walk out quietly.  But I heard RussianWrs didn't like that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128757
Click to expand...

Except no one said the Russians hacked voting machines.


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?
Click to expand...

Point out what that reporter did illegally.


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are drier than toast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand your need to make this all about me..........I.........guess.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are so slow and lacking in a sense of humor, you can't even tell when people are saying stuff just to mess with you.
Click to expand...

Well, of course.  Walk it back.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians aside, how many people get pushed around by the press just because they are the press? I mentioned Sean Penn, asshole for sure but how about princess Di? The press being slimy has always been an issue and like polititions need to be corrected frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was interviewed once by a Seattle Times reporter and he totally twisted what I said and omitted most of what I actually said.
> 
> If only I had known he would do that, I would have slapped him for it during the interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen when you can't voice a cohesive thought.
Click to expand...

No faggot, that tends to happen when they have an agenda and what you say doesn't fit the narrative they wish to push.


----------



## Wry Catcher

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?
Click to expand...


There are limits - but not to be enforced by government.  You _conservatives_ are hypocrites, you want to censor MSM Journalists, but allow and echo Breitbart, The Daily Caller and too many other propaganda purveyors who promote conspiracy theories and the assassinations of the character of Democrats, liberals and progressives, scapegoat minorities including women, and foster hate and fear.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you say that.  But would never dare take any real action.   That would be too scary and too risky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However unlikely it would be, one of them shoves a mike in my face they gonna get it shoved in their ass.
Click to expand...

Sure...sure....sure.....


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
Click to expand...

"The reporter had no right to say......"  Wait....what country do you think we live in?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was completely wrong....and wouldn't surprise me if it was outsiders coming in to stir that up.   Berkeley should have done as Notre Dame did...don't like it, don't go or walk out quietly.  But I heard RussianWrs didn't like that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128757
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except no one said the Russians hacked voting machines.
Click to expand...

No one EVER said that? Bull....I saw libtards making that  and still do.


bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out what that reporter did illegally.
Click to expand...

Whether it was illegal or not, he was not invited and interrupted interview in progress. Then shoved a recorder in the guys face...which could be considered assault.


----------



## bodecea

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this starts a trend with media pos getting their ass whipped all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians aside, how many people get pushed around by the press just because they are the press? I mentioned Sean Penn, asshole for sure but how about princess Di? The press being slimy has always been an issue and like polititions need to be corrected frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was interviewed once by a Seattle Times reporter and he totally twisted what I said and omitted most of what I actually said.
> 
> If only I had known he would do that, I would have slapped him for it during the interview.
Click to expand...

Sure you would have.....if only....if only....if only....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The reporter had no right to say......"  Wait....what country do you think we live in?
Click to expand...

He meant *stay obviously. Good lord, you are slow


----------



## BlindBoo

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.  I've already expressed what I know about and experienced first hand on who are attracted to protests.  Fools and liars take a data point or two and make claims that the 1st. A. was stomped at CAL.
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are going to gas all the journalists.
> 
> Heil Trump! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PPV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, we will put it on PBS and then end PBS for good.
Click to expand...


Commie.


----------



## BlindBoo

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> All these libfags crying out about a war on the 1A, yet here they are talking all kinds of trash about Trump without being arrested.



Since last July, he has been a frequent critic of the media and the press, attacking individuals, organizations and much of the industry as 'dishonest', 'sleazy' and 'absolute scum'.

Trump's jabs at the press: A compilation - CNN Video

Fuck the Grabby One.


----------



## jc456

RightyTighty said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what do you call Berkeley?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very good school in California. What do you call it?
Click to expand...

cesspool of snowflakes.


----------



## jc456

RightyTighty said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I see..you don't belive in the Constitution or state rights. YOUR nuts. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution? You dare speak about the Constitution when you are doing your best to destroy the first amendment?
> 
> The people are the only censors of their governors: and even their errors will tend to keep these to the true principles of their institution. To punish these errors too severely would be to suppress the only safeguard of the public liberty. The way to prevent these irregular interpositions of the people is to give them full information of their affairs thro’ the channel of the public papers, & to contrive that those papers should penetrate the whole mass of the people. The basis of our governments being the opinion of the people, the very first object should be to keep that right; and were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers or newspapers without a government, I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter. But I should mean that every man should receive those papers & be capable of reading them.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> That criminal seeking to represent Montana in the House committed assault in an attempt to shut up the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are trying to destroy the Constitution by trying to overturn a democratic election and overthrow our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. It wasn't democratic.  The loser won. 2. Turning the insane out of public office is not overthrowing the government.  The process for such a thing was written down in - the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flunked civics too?  Are we seeing a trend here when liberal democrats do not understand the electoral process?
> 
> Maybe that is why they are getting so great at losing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Civics should have taught you that in an actual democratic election, the majority wins.  In the case of Trump, the minority won.  That is undemocratic.
Click to expand...

well perhaps you didn't listen when they discussed presidential elections. oops. The democratic vote is per state for an electoric.  here: United States presidential election - Wikipedia

"The Electoral College and its procedure is established in the U.S. Constitution by Article II, Section 1, Clauses 2 and 4; and the Twelfth Amendment (which replaced Clause 3 after its ratification in 1804). Under Clause 2, each of the states casts as many electoral votes as the total number of its Senators and Representatives in Congress, while, per the Twenty-third Amendment ratified in 1961, Washington, D.C. casts the same number of electoral votes as the least-represented state, which is three. Also under Clause 2, the manner for choosing electors is determined by each state legislature, not directly by the federal government. Many state legislatures used to select their electors directly, but over time all of them switched to using the popular vote to help determine electors. Once chosen, electors will generally cast their electoral votes for the candidate who won the plurality in their state, but at least 21 states do not have provisions that specifically address or punish "faithless electors" and "unpledged electors", those who vote against the plurality decision of their state.[1] In modern times, faithless and unpledged electors have not affected the ultimate outcome of an election, thus the results can generally be determined based on the state-by-state popular vote."

And the majority were for Trump. oops.  you're welcome.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Missoula.
> The state has been invaded by liberals for decades. Montana used to be a heavy Democratic state, but things have changed since Obama took the White House. Northern Democrats are really just Republicans with common-sense. We aren't like those racists in the South.
> 
> 
> 
> Missoula is a lovely town...you've left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us have....no jobs.
> FYI,  Dana Carvey from SNL and I were born in the same hospital....Saint Patrick's.....
> 
> BTW, To become a Green Beret I had to leave Missoula. Not much opportunity there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "to become a Green Beret"
> 
> No just getting into the Army first, eh?   Right to "Green Beret"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. You must think it just happens. Bet you think 'Rambo' was a true story as well.
> 
> Generally one has to progress from one school to the next in order to qualify for Special Forces Selection, much less attend the 'Q' Course and pass it. It takes years of experience and training just to be accepted to attend the course.....and none of that would have happened if I had stayed in Missoula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, one has to be IN the Army first and then go thru a progression of schools and applications to get selected.....so tell us again how you had to leave Missoula to "become a Green Beret".
Click to expand...

Well, first you have to join.
Then you have to get orders.
Then you have to get on a jet.
Then you have to fly to wherever you receive your inprocessing.
Then you have to get off of the jet.
Then you have to take a bus to the post, in my case Ft Dix.
Then you have to go thru basic.
Then you have to attend AIT.
Then you have to wait on security clearances and wait on orders to your first assignment.
Then you have to go to your first assignment and do your job for several years.
Then you have get promoted to at least E5 or SGT in my case.
Then you have to max out your PT scores at age 17 and have a GT score of at least 119.
Then you have to apply to Special Forces Selection.
Then you have to be accepted and wait on orders to Ft Bragg.
Then you have to take those orders and get on a jet and fly to Fayetteville NC.
Then you have to get off of that jet and take a cab to Ft Bragg.
Then you have to report to JFKSWC and wait for your start date.
Then you have to make it thru selection.
Then you have to be picked by the selection commmitee to advance to the 'Q' Course.
Then you have to take a cab back to the airport and get on a jet and fly back to your unit to wait on orders.
Then you take those orders and fly back to Bragg and attend AIMC School, Phase I, Phase II, BNCO, and then Phase III.
Then you attend the Graduation ceremony. Mine was August 1990.
Then you put on your first Green Beret and sow on your Special Forces Tab.
Then you wait on your orders to your first assignment. Mine was 5th Special Forces Group Ft Campbell, and Persian-Farse school.
Then you report to your unit and get assigned to your team.
Mine was ODA 521.
Then you meet your fellow team members and work your fucking ass off for your country, training foreign armies how to fight.


----------



## Wry Catcher

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was completely wrong....and wouldn't surprise me if it was outsiders coming in to stir that up.   Berkeley should have done as Notre Dame did...don't like it, don't go or walk out quietly.  But I heard RussianWrs didn't like that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128757
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except no one said the Russians hacked voting machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one EVER said that? Bull....I saw libtards making that  and still do.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out what that reporter did illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether it was illegal or not, he was not invited and interrupted interview in progress. Then shoved a recorder in the guys face...which could be considered assault.
Click to expand...


You were not there.  Hence, you are not credible.  Correction:  never credible.

Assault is a threat, battery is an attack.  Apparently the thug was undercharged by the Sheriff; the DA might see the event as described by witnesses as a Battery.  In fact the event seems to be both a civil and a criminal act when the statement by the Fox Reporter is considered along with the audio tape of the thugs rant.

Given these facts, I would surmise that the thug would be placed on 3 years probation, required to pay a fine and make restitution to the reporter, enroll in and complete an Anger Management Course and serve 30 days in the county lockup.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The reporter had no right to say......"  Wait....what country do you think we live in?
Click to expand...



Stay indeed. Getting harassed by the press isn't just an issue for politicians. Celebrities have the same issues. What if it were an LBGTQRSTWXYZ.12510 couple out with their child and this douche shoves a mike in your face and will not just leave the family alone? Same deal. If the reporter gets beat by a weirdo then they kind of got what was coming yes?


----------



## bodecea

Check out this guy's stand on retirement:



> *Aging and retirement*
> Gianforte has outlined his position on retirement by using the Biblical example of Noah. He said, _"There's nothing in the Bible that talks about retirement. And yet it's been an accepted concept in our culture today. Nowhere does it say, 'Well, he was a good and faithful servant, so he went to the beach... The example I think of is Noah. How old was Noah when he built the ark? 600. He wasn't like, cashing Social Security checks, he wasn't hanging out, he was working. So, I think we have an obligation to work. The role we have in work may change over time, but the concept of retirement is not biblical."_[58][59][60][61]


----------



## Wry Catcher

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The reporter had no right to say......"  Wait....what country do you think we live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stay indeed. Getting harassed by the press isn't just an issue for politicians. Celebrities have the same issues. What if it were an LBGTQRSTWXYZ.12510 couple out with their child and this douche shoves a mike in your face and will not just leave the family alone? Same deal. If the reporter gets beat by a weirdo then they kind of got what was coming yes?
Click to expand...


Battery is a crime!  Period.   This candidate is a thug, by definition a violent person, and should not have his behavior excused because he is a Republican Pol - in fact he should be held to a higher standard of behavior than the average citizen.

Is his behavior that of a role model and one who should hold high office in our Federal Government?   Ryan needs to put forth a resolution to delay the thug his seat, and if convicted of the crime, bring to the full H. of Rep. a vote on Art. I, sec 5, clause 2 which would require a 2/3 vote to expel the member.


----------



## Penelope

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, real men destroy themselves with a fit of  juvenile rage.
> 
> Montana congressional candidate Greg Gianforte allegedly 'body slams' reporter
> 
> Three Montana newspapers rescind Gianforte endorsements after alleged body-slamming incident
Click to expand...


Good, I hope he loses, but the mail in votes are in already. What a loser.  Oh wait he is a millionaire, who thinks min wage should not be raised, what a real loser.  I swear the GOP just gets sicker by the day.  There are no words for the GOP anymore.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Political Junky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump curtsied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And received a lovely pet collar as a parting "gift".   After making arrangements to selling those muslims lots of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate when people lie.
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Disgusting is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be especially disgusted with Trump.
Click to expand...


If and when Trump lies, he probably has a purpose.  You seem to do it for fun simply because your lies are so transparent, and everyone knows you are lying..


----------



## Penelope

bodecea said:


> Check out this guy's stand on retirement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aging and retirement*
> Gianforte has outlined his position on retirement by using the Biblical example of Noah. He said, _"There's nothing in the Bible that talks about retirement. And yet it's been an accepted concept in our culture today. Nowhere does it say, 'Well, he was a good and faithful servant, so he went to the beach... The example I think of is Noah. How old was Noah when he built the ark? 600. He wasn't like, cashing Social Security checks, he wasn't hanging out, he was working. So, I think we have an obligation to work. The role we have in work may change over time, but the concept of retirement is not biblical."_[58][59][60][61]
Click to expand...


Oh yes I forget he is a "fundamentalist Christian" which means the most unchristian type there is.  They are known as Republican Christians.


----------



## Seawytch

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another bully who hides behind his keyboard lashes out on Truth, Justice and the American Way, i.e. _*The First Amendment Rights of all Americans.*_  Nothing in the first Amendment suggests thuggery is a protected right.  Even if this thug wins, Ryan had better think hard and fast if he is an example he wants in his caucus and in the H. or Rep.
> 
> He should serve, in the County Jail, not in the Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was completely wrong....and wouldn't surprise me if it was outsiders coming in to stir that up.   Berkeley should have done as Notre Dame did...don't like it, don't go or walk out quietly.  But I heard RussianWrs didn't like that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128757
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except no one said the Russians hacked voting machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one EVER said that? Bull....I saw libtards making that  and still do.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out what that reporter did illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it was illegal or not, he was not invited and interrupted interview in progress. Then shoved a recorder in the guys face...which could be considered assault.
Click to expand...


Find a case where a reporter "shoving a recorder in a guy's face" was prosecuted as assault.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bodecea said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump curtsied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And received a lovely pet collar as a parting "gift".   After making arrangements to selling those muslims lots of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate when people lie.
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Disgusting is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered!!!!
Click to expand...


The continuous lies by the left are why you have lost all respect and no one will elect your liberals to office except those who lie themselves.


----------



## Penelope

Wry Catcher said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The reporter had no right to say......"  Wait....what country do you think we live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stay indeed. Getting harassed by the press isn't just an issue for politicians. Celebrities have the same issues. What if it were an LBGTQRSTWXYZ.12510 couple out with their child and this douche shoves a mike in your face and will not just leave the family alone? Same deal. If the reporter gets beat by a weirdo then they kind of got what was coming yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Battery is a crime!  Period.   This candidate is a thug, by definition a violent person, and should not have his behavior excused because he is a Republican Pol - in fact he should be held to a higher standard of behavior than the average citizen.
> 
> Is his behavior that of a role model and one who should hold high office in our Federal Government?   Ryan needs to put forth a resolution to delay the thug his seat, and if convicted of the crime, bring to the full H. of Rep. a vote on Art. I, sec 5, clause 2 which would require a 2/3 vote to expel the member.
Click to expand...


He's got money and is accepted by his party, just like Trump can do not wrong.


----------



## jc456

NYcarbineer said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more of the real you emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds kinda queer Bambi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those afraid of gays are always - hiding something.  Got a not-so-secret thing for dick there, playground boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is afraid of gays. People have the right to choose with whom they associate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why then are conservatives almost universally fearful of gays have same sex marriage rights?
Click to expand...

it's a simple answer, but too simple for you to understand.


----------



## miketx

Seawytch said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the 1st Amendment get stomped at UC Berkley and other Universities?
> 
> I can wait
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> That was completely wrong....and wouldn't surprise me if it was outsiders coming in to stir that up.   Berkeley should have done as Notre Dame did...don't like it, don't go or walk out quietly.  But I heard RussianWrs didn't like that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128757
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except no one said the Russians hacked voting machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one EVER said that? Bull....I saw libtards making that  and still do.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out what that reporter did illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it was illegal or not, he was not invited and interrupted interview in progress. Then shoved a recorder in the guys face...which could be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a case where a reporter "shoving a recorder in a guy's face" was prosecuted as assault.
Click to expand...

This case right here. He was prosecuted by his victim throwing his sorry ass down. Should have gotten a medal for it.


----------



## jc456

NYcarbineer said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how liberal groups and media harass candidates in fly over country...real Americans. Must watch.
> Big Sky, Big Money
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what do you call Berkeley?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Berkeley's violence was almost entirely clashes between leftwing and rightwing extremists.
Click to expand...

it was?  left wing only bubba, there were no right wingers there.  can't even take ownership of your own messes.


----------



## miketx

jc456 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what do you call Berkeley?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Berkeley's violence was almost entirely clashes between leftwing and rightwing extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was?  left wing only bubba, there were no right wingers there.  can't even take ownership of your own messes.
Click to expand...

He's one of the biggest liars here.


----------



## Wry Catcher

jc456 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking them hard questions.  How terrible of them. The press is so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what do you call Berkeley?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very good school in California. What do you call it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cesspool of snowflakes.
Click to expand...


In one short idiot-gram ^^^, Ignorance on steroids,


----------



## Wry Catcher

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump curtsied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And received a lovely pet collar as a parting "gift".   After making arrangements to selling those muslims lots of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when people lie.
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Disgusting is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Triggered!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The continuous lies by the left are why you have lost all respect and no one will elect your liberals to office except those who lie themselves.
Click to expand...


"continuous lies"? For example:


----------



## IsaacNewton

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
Click to expand...


Trump bowed to him and he curtsied like the pussy he is. Then he put his hands on a glowing Orb to placate their gods. Trump looked weak like a car salesman.


----------



## mudwhistle

IsaacNewton said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So conservatism has become snowflake central. They can't even answer questions without whining and crying about it. Why then are you in public life running for public office where you will be accountable to the public?
> 
> Kim Jong Un doesn't have to answer questions, all politicians in the US do. Sorry, that's the deal with Democracy, when elected you derps work for and answer to us, not the other way around. Trump is the biggest snowflake of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gives even snowflakes a bad name.  Whenever called upon to make a stand he folds like a towel.  I'm surprised he didn't convert to Islam the way he kissed Saudi ass.  Maybe 9-11, which they paid for, was good for NY real estate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Trump bow down to the king of Saudi Arabia like Ohbummer did on his Apology Tour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump bowed to him and he curtsied like the pussy he is. Then he put his hands on a glowing Orb to placate their gods. Trump looked weak like a car salesman.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We would have won Vietnam had someone bodyslammed Cronkite


----------



## miketx

CrusaderFrank said:


> We would have won Vietnam had someone bodyslammed Kronkite


Cronkite has always been a lapdog liberal douche. I'll bet this guy wins the Montana election in spite of all the liars.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

miketx said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We would have won Vietnam had someone bodyslammed Kronkite
> 
> 
> 
> Cronkite has always been a lapdog liberal douche. I'll bet this guy wins the Montana election in spite of all the liars.
Click to expand...


Wrestling is fixed anyway, I doubt it was a real "Body slam"


----------



## miketx

The "eyewitness" already changed her story.


----------



## IsaacNewton

miketx said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We would have won Vietnam had someone bodyslammed Kronkite
> 
> 
> 
> Cronkite has always been a lapdog liberal douche. I'll bet this guy wins the Montana election in spite of all the liars.
Click to expand...


I don't doubt he'll still win as well. Conservatives are drawn like moths to a flame to an unstable personality.


----------



## miketx

miketx said:


> The "eyewitness" already changed her story.


----------



## miketx




----------



## GHook93

Bush92 said:


> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com



He is running against a clueless stoner and his attack might end up losing this election for him! It's like the legitimate rape comment in MO.

Side note:
I love how the reporter said, "you body slammed me." First, if they was true,  lol I would have loved to see that. Second it was probably a girlie push and pull.

Unbelievable 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## miketx

GHook93 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM sitting in their Greenwich Village bistro's are flabbergasted that citizens and candidates outside New York City and Left Coast have had enough of their shit. They hide behind 1st Amendment to push a liberal agenda. Well you liberal cherries expect more of same in fly over country you spit on.
> Greg Gianforte just made a massive error on the final night of the Montana special election - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is running against a clueless stoner and his attack might end up losing this election for him! It's like the legitimate rape comment in MO.
> 
> Side note:
> I love how the reporter said, "you body slammed me." First, if they was true,  lol I would have loved to see that. Second it was probably a girlie push and pull.
> 
> Unbelievable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

It'll get him more votes. anyone with any sense despises the media.


----------



## Bush92

We need more of this...


----------



## Seawytch

miketx said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was completely wrong....and wouldn't surprise me if it was outsiders coming in to stir that up.   Berkeley should have done as Notre Dame did...don't like it, don't go or walk out quietly.  But I heard RussianWrs didn't like that either.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128757
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except no one said the Russians hacked voting machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one EVER said that? Bull....I saw libtards making that  and still do.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is always hiring.  They aren't big a Free Press either however they do have an affinity for tall buildings at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out what that reporter did illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it was illegal or not, he was not invited and interrupted interview in progress. Then shoved a recorder in the guys face...which could be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a case where a reporter "shoving a recorder in a guy's face" was prosecuted as assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This case right here. He was prosecuted by his victim throwing his sorry ass down. Should have gotten a medal for it.
Click to expand...


The reporter isn't the one being charged with assault.


----------



## Political Junky

miketx said:


> The "eyewitness" already changed her story.


Link?


----------



## HenryBHough

RightyTighty said:


> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.



And there it is for all to see!

A liberal mind convinced that one can win a war by strewing rose petals in the path of the guy slaughtering your children and raping your wives.


----------



## miketx

Political Junky said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "eyewitness" already changed her story.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

It's here on this site. you find it.


----------



## miketx

Seawytch said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128757
> 
> 
> 
> Except no one said the Russians hacked voting machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one EVER said that? Bull....I saw libtards making that  and still do.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep blabbering about 'free press'. Do you think there aren't limits on what the press can do and when or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out what that reporter did illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it was illegal or not, he was not invited and interrupted interview in progress. Then shoved a recorder in the guys face...which could be considered assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find a case where a reporter "shoving a recorder in a guy's face" was prosecuted as assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This case right here. He was prosecuted by his victim throwing his sorry ass down. Should have gotten a medal for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reporter isn't the one being charged with assault.
Click to expand...

Being charged and being convicted are two different things. At least they are to people living in reality.


----------



## Political Junky

miketx said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "eyewitness" already changed her story.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's here on this site. you find it.
Click to expand...

^^  Liar


----------



## bodecea

HenryBHough said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is for all to see!
> 
> A liberal mind convinced that one can win a war by strewing rose petals in the path of the guy slaughtering your children and raping your wives.
Click to expand...

Because that reporter was slaughtering the candidate's children and raping his wife.


----------



## RightyTighty

HenryBHough said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is for all to see!
> 
> A liberal mind convinced that one can win a war by strewing rose petals in the path of the guy slaughtering your children and raping your wives.
Click to expand...

To win a war - one must start with a war that can be won.


----------



## miketx

Political Junky said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "eyewitness" already changed her story.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's here on this site. you find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^  Liar
Click to expand...

It's here on this site. You find it.


----------



## miketx

RightyTighty said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is for all to see!
> 
> A liberal mind convinced that one can win a war by strewing rose petals in the path of the guy slaughtering your children and raping your wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To win a war - one must start with a war that can be won.
Click to expand...

Bending over for every assault is not winning.


----------



## Bush92

Guess the reporter got on the wrong side of the candidate.


----------



## RightyTighty

miketx said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is for all to see!
> 
> A liberal mind convinced that one can win a war by strewing rose petals in the path of the guy slaughtering your children and raping your wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To win a war - one must start with a war that can be won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bending over for every assault is not winning.
Click to expand...

Only fighting wars you can win is not bending over.  For this and other interesting thoughts read - The Art of War.

And when fighting a war one cannot win, don't.


----------



## miketx

RightyTighty said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is for all to see!
> 
> A liberal mind convinced that one can win a war by strewing rose petals in the path of the guy slaughtering your children and raping your wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To win a war - one must start with a war that can be won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bending over for every assault is not winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fighting wars you can win is not bending over.  For this and other interesting thoughts, read The Art of War.
> 
> And when fighting a war one cannot win, don't.
Click to expand...

Cowardice is the liberal way.


----------



## Bush92

Hillary was assaulted by a reporter...but her reaction was a bit different.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is for all to see!
> 
> A liberal mind convinced that one can win a war by strewing rose petals in the path of the guy slaughtering your children and raping your wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To win a war - one must start with a war that can be won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bending over for every assault is not winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fighting wars you can win is not bending over.  For this and other interesting thoughts read - The Art of War.
> 
> And when fighting a war one cannot win, don't.
Click to expand...

Then why are you fighting it.


----------



## Bush92

Remember this fake story?
Trump Defends Campaign Manager After Battery Charge


----------



## Bush92

Democrat Joe Scarborough blames Trump.
Scarborough links Trump rhetoric, candidate's alleged assault of reporter


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.


Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
Click to expand...

A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> Democrat Joe Scarborough blames Trump.
> Scarborough links Trump rhetoric, candidate's alleged assault of reporter


Orange Hitler is setting the tone for these cranks that go off like this, and in Wallmarts, and phone stores.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

RightyTighty said:


> People can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.


*We Don't Need No Stinking Badgers*

The press thinks its name gives it the right to pressure.  They bait and harass people, invading privacy and provoking a punch in the mouth.  When one of their victims mans up to them, they scurry off and screech at us about their self-rewarded image as the Voice of the People


----------



## Bush92

Here is some of shit-for-brains past work. Marxist snowflake.
The Daily Beast


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
Click to expand...

Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.


----------



## RightyTighty

The Sage of Main Street said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> *We Don't Need No Stinking Badgers*
> 
> The press thinks its name gives it the right to pressure.  They bait and harass people, invading privacy and provoking a punch in the mouth.  When one of their victims mans up to them, they scurry off and screech at us about their self-rewarded image as the Voice of the People
Click to expand...

Actually they call the police, and have the jerk cited for assault and now he has to appear in court. to face charges


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
Click to expand...

The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
Click to expand...

Last refuge of cowards. The liberal courts. You have never been in a fight have you? Oh, and thanks for the compliment. I am a proud former Marine.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bush92




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
Click to expand...

*Birdbrains Prefer Worms*

That unnatural law reveals the Liblizards' true goal.  They know how forcing men to put up with harassment by depriving us of the only effective means of stopping it is a form of humiliation and emasculation.  They want us to submit and never confront them as they push past us on their road to power.


----------



## Bush92

More great video.


----------



## RightyTighty

The Sage of Main Street said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Birdbrains Prefer Worms*
> 
> That unnatural law reveals the Liblizards' true goal.  They know how forcing men to put up with harassment by depriving us of the only effective means of stopping it is a form of humiliation and emasculation.  They want us to submit and never confront them as they push past us on their road to power.
Click to expand...

White American Men are no longer the best adapted. Life, the world, reality, has changed.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We already know of your love of violence (and big cock), Jarhead.  There's no need to post your masturbation videos.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last refuge of cowards. The liberal courts. You have never been in a fight have you? Oh, and thanks for the compliment. I am a proud former Marine.
Click to expand...

The courts are only liberal in the way this nation and reality are liberal, Jarhead.  And that's no compliment.  It just means you really were that stupid and apparently, still are.


----------



## Bush92

Reporters face dangers everyday...especially when they bring it on themselves.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> 
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last refuge of cowards. The liberal courts. You have never been in a fight have you? Oh, and thanks for the compliment. I am a proud former Marine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The courts are only liberal in the way this nation and reality are liberal, Jarhead.  And that's no compliment.  It just means you really were that stupid and apparently, still are.
Click to expand...

We are a conservative nation. That's why Republicans control 2/3rds of state houses and governorships, both houses of federal government, presidency and Supreme Court. Nobody likes the lunatics on the fringe left.


----------



## RightyTighty

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last refuge of cowards. The liberal courts. You have never been in a fight have you? Oh, and thanks for the compliment. I am a proud former Marine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The courts are only liberal in the way this nation and reality are liberal, Jarhead.  And that's no compliment.  It just means you really were that stupid and apparently, still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a conservative nation. That's why Republicans control 2/3rds of state houses and governorships, both houses of federal government, presidency and Supreme Court. Nobody likes the lunatics on the fringe left.
Click to expand...

We are a liberal nation, always have been, populated by conservative people.


----------



## Bush92

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last refuge of cowards. The liberal courts. You have never been in a fight have you? Oh, and thanks for the compliment. I am a proud former Marine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The courts are only liberal in the way this nation and reality are liberal, Jarhead.  And that's no compliment.  It just means you really were that stupid and apparently, still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a conservative nation. That's why Republicans control 2/3rds of state houses and governorships, both houses of federal government, presidency and Supreme Court. Nobody likes the lunatics on the fringe left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a liberal nation, always have been, populated by conservative people.
Click to expand...

Have never been a liberal nation. If we are populated by conservatives...that makes us conservative.


----------



## paperview

A winning headline: * “Candidate puts reporter in hospital for asking about health care bill”*


----------



## miketx

RightyTighty said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Birdbrains Prefer Worms*
> 
> That unnatural law reveals the Liblizards' true goal.  They know how forcing men to put up with harassment by depriving us of the only effective means of stopping it is a form of humiliation and emasculation.  They want us to submit and never confront them as they push past us on their road to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White American Men are no longer the best adapted. Life, the world, reality, has changed.
Click to expand...


Liar. How come liberals lie so much? I guess it's true though. Blacks are more suited to looting than we ever will be.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

miketx said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to Openminded saying the reporter assaulted the candidate.
> Obviously I wasn't an eyewitness but there were reports stating the candidate told the reporter to leave.
> The reporter didn't leave, instead the reporter came at the candidate.
> Assault by the reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what nobody on the left will acknowledge.
> 
> He went into something where not invited.
> 
> Asked to leave and he didn't.
> 
> Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Personally, a good video of the reporter going out through a close window would get my vote."
> Of course.
> Because.
> You're a trumpette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop.  Fag or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Another ISIS admirer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You, like most liberal cowards, don't have the spine to stand up for yourself.
Click to expand...




miketx said:


> I'd love to throw one off a rooftop. Fag or not.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Crixus said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
Click to expand...




Crixus said:


> Says who ?



The law, dope.

No one has the right to physically assault another.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a trumpette
> 
> 
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians aside, how many people get pushed around by the press just because they are the press? I mentioned Sean Penn, asshole for sure but how about princess Di? The press being slimy has always been an issue and like polititions need to be corrected frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was interviewed once by a Seattle Times reporter and he totally twisted what I said and omitted most of what I actually said.
> 
> If only I had known he would do that, I would have slapped him for it during the interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen when you can't voice a cohesive thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No faggot, that tends to happen when they have an agenda and what you say doesn't fit the narrative they wish to push.
Click to expand...


You and Trump have the same problem.
Neither of you can say what you mean and then whine like a bitch when no one understands.


----------



## miketx

RightyTighty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last refuge of cowards. The liberal courts. You have never been in a fight have you? Oh, and thanks for the compliment. I am a proud former Marine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The courts are only liberal in the way this nation and reality are liberal, Jarhead.  And that's no compliment.  It just means you really were that stupid and apparently, still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a conservative nation. That's why Republicans control 2/3rds of state houses and governorships, both houses of federal government, presidency and Supreme Court. Nobody likes the lunatics on the fringe left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a liberal nation, always have been, populated by conservative people.
Click to expand...

Liar.


Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt this way about media scum WAY before Trump was ever a question. I felt this way back when Clinton was in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians aside, how many people get pushed around by the press just because they are the press? I mentioned Sean Penn, asshole for sure but how about princess Di? The press being slimy has always been an issue and like polititions need to be corrected frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was interviewed once by a Seattle Times reporter and he totally twisted what I said and omitted most of what I actually said.
> 
> If only I had known he would do that, I would have slapped him for it during the interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen when you can't voice a cohesive thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No faggot, that tends to happen when they have an agenda and what you say doesn't fit the narrative they wish to push.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Trump have the same problem.
> Neither of you can say what you mean and then whine like a bitch when no one understands.
Click to expand...

I understood what he meant. Has to do with you bing a faggot and whining like a bitch.


----------



## Crixus

Hutch Starskey said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
Click to expand...





The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> More great video.


She's your hero now?


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> Reporters face dangers everyday...especially when they bring it on themselves.





Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last refuge of cowards. The liberal courts. You have never been in a fight have you? Oh, and thanks for the compliment. I am a proud former Marine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The courts are only liberal in the way this nation and reality are liberal, Jarhead.  And that's no compliment.  It just means you really were that stupid and apparently, still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a conservative nation. That's why Republicans control 2/3rds of state houses and governorships, both houses of federal government, presidency and Supreme Court. Nobody likes the lunatics on the fringe left.
Click to expand...

If we were a con-servative nation, we'd still be part of Great Britain.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.
Click to expand...

So a person running for public office is HARASSED when a report is asking them a question.    Ok.


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in his face all campaign and being rude. Now little liberal reporter gets his ass slammed...good for the candidate I say.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because to your childish mind playground-level violence is the answer to what you cannot deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then what do you call Berkeley?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very good school in California. What do you call it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cesspool of snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In one short idiot-gram ^^^, Ignorance on steroids,
Click to expand...

Yet there you are


----------



## Bush92

People have no ballot box when it comes to the media. These narcisistic egomaniacs think they deserve a free pass. Now that violence has come to them they circle the wagons. Liberal and conservative media alike. Now motherfuckers you got skin in the game. Perhaps you better start reporting and stop playing politics.


----------



## Bush92

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporters face dangers everyday...especially when they bring it on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court, in this case, will disagree, Jarhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last refuge of cowards. The liberal courts. You have never been in a fight have you? Oh, and thanks for the compliment. I am a proud former Marine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The courts are only liberal in the way this nation and reality are liberal, Jarhead.  And that's no compliment.  It just means you really were that stupid and apparently, still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a conservative nation. That's why Republicans control 2/3rds of state houses and governorships, both houses of federal government, presidency and Supreme Court. Nobody likes the lunatics on the fringe left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we were a con-servative nation, we'd still be part of Great Britain.
Click to expand...

Dumb.


----------



## bodecea

So...how many are jumping on the Rush train calling the reporter "pajama boy journalist"?  Hear that dog whistle, folks?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

I guess the GOP guy won.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a person running for public office is HARASSED when a report is asking them a question.    Ok.
Click to expand...




Got to put in context. Say you Bodeca and your significant other are out eating. You are running for office where you live and I'm a reporte who found all your posts here and I have been dogging you about it for days and now, I got you your kid and partner covered and I'm leaning over your kid blasting machine gun questions at you and your partners while your kid is freaked out. Now, later on will you explain to your child that I was with the press and it's my right to stalk yall, or would you be explaining that everyone has their limits, and while it's my right to pester you, it's your right not to be pestered so that's why you whipped my ass?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Crixus said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face the truth, Trump has instigated an attack on the 1st., A. that being his attacks on a free press, which biddable neo fascists support and echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.
Click to expand...


The law doesn't make an allowance for battery as a remedy for harassment.


----------



## Crixus

Hutch Starskey said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his rights in your dank world? He has called them on their bullshit, it's you who are the fascists and want opposition to speech shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law doesn't make an allowance for battery as a remedy for harassment.
Click to expand...



Bit it does. Had that been an avrage guy or gal the story would be about anpolitition who beat up a stalker.  Same if it was a democrat. I don't care who one is, gay streight, democrat republican, black white whatever, the law does not give anyone a right to do stupid shit and not suffer the outcome. The press has gotten people hurt and killed with their bullshit and it's time to reigns them in. Sure, they are protected by the constitution, just like I can yell fire in a theatre, it's my right, it's not my right to not be held accountable for the outcome. In this case a reporter who could've get a real gig got his ass whipped. Big deal. Buy him some glasses and tell him to fuck off. Since the guy handily won his election this is really a non issue. Democrats lost all the special elections so, yay Trump. I guess.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Crixus said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law doesn't make an allowance for battery as a remedy for harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bit it does. Had that been an avrage guy or gal the story would be about anpolitition who beat up a stalker.  Same if it was a democrat. I don't care who one is, gay streight, democrat republican, black white whatever, the law does not give anyone a right to do stupid shit and not suffer the outcome. The press has gotten people hurt and killed with their bullshit and it's time to reigns them in. Sure, they are protected by the constitution, just like I can yell fire in a theatre, it's my right, it's not my right to not be held accountable for the outcome. In this case a reporter who could've get a real gig got his ass whipped. Big deal. Buy him some glasses and tell him to fuck off. Since the guy handily won his election this is really a non issue. Democrats lost all the special elections so, yay Trump. I guess.
Click to expand...




Crixus said:


> Bit it does



It doesn't. That's why he was charged, dope.


----------



## Crixus

Hutch Starskey said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law doesn't make an allowance for battery as a remedy for harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bit it does. Had that been an avrage guy or gal the story would be about anpolitition who beat up a stalker.  Same if it was a democrat. I don't care who one is, gay streight, democrat republican, black white whatever, the law does not give anyone a right to do stupid shit and not suffer the outcome. The press has gotten people hurt and killed with their bullshit and it's time to reigns them in. Sure, they are protected by the constitution, just like I can yell fire in a theatre, it's my right, it's not my right to not be held accountable for the outcome. In this case a reporter who could've get a real gig got his ass whipped. Big deal. Buy him some glasses and tell him to fuck off. Since the guy handily won his election this is really a non issue. Democrats lost all the special elections so, yay Trump. I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't. That's why he was charged, dope.
Click to expand...



Ooooo, what amounts to a stupid noise violation and some restitution. Ooooo, I would gladly pay the same to vent my frustrations on a member of generation cupcake.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Bush92 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Sometimes a fucking ass whipping is the answer.
Click to expand...

*Jimmys Crack Corn*

There was a similar confrontation between jock jabber Jim Rome and Rams quarterback Jim Everett. Being a regular guy instead of some sensitivitarian, Rome didn't press charges. 

 Though he denies it, the beatdown made Jim Rome's career.  Expect snowflake jurinalist Ben Jacob to get his own show on *N*othing-*B*urger *C*afe.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

RightyTighty said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> *We Don't Need No Stinking Badgers*
> 
> The press thinks its name gives it the right to pressure.  They bait and harass people, invading privacy and provoking a punch in the mouth.  When one of their victims mans up to them, they scurry off and screech at us about their self-rewarded image as the Voice of the People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they call the police, and have the jerk cited for assault and now he has to appear in court. to face charges
Click to expand...



Jacobs was trespassing, not presspassing.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has a right to behave this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a person running for public office is HARASSED when a report is asking them a question.    Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to put in context. Say you Bodeca and your significant other are out eating. You are running for office where you live and I'm a reporte who found all your posts here and I have been dogging you about it for days and now, I got you your kid and partner covered and I'm leaning over your kid blasting machine gun questions at you and your partners while your kid is freaked out. Now, later on will you explain to your child that I was with the press and it's my right to stalk yall, or would you be explaining that everyone has their limits, and while it's my right to pester you, it's your right not to be pestered so that's why you whipped my ass?
Click to expand...

It's still illegal for me to assault you, you know.


----------



## bodecea

The Sage of Main Street said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> *We Don't Need No Stinking Badgers*
> 
> The press thinks its name gives it the right to pressure.  They bait and harass people, invading privacy and provoking a punch in the mouth.  When one of their victims mans up to them, they scurry off and screech at us about their self-rewarded image as the Voice of the People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they call the police, and have the jerk cited for assault and now he has to appear in court. to face charges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jacobs was trespassing, not presspassing.
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

RightyTighty said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can Meet the Press, they cannot Beat the Press.  Will this turn the election blue?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media can dish it out...but can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A verbal (or written) assault does not justify a physical assault.  That's why he is now going to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Birdbrains Prefer Worms*
> 
> That unnatural law reveals the Liblizards' true goal.  They know how forcing men to put up with harassment by depriving us of the only effective means of stopping it is a form of humiliation and emasculation.  They want us to submit and never confront them as they push past us on their road to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White American Men are no longer the best adapted. Life, the world, reality, has changed.
Click to expand...

*When Sheep Become Rams*

It's been changed by a few vicious snakes with the power to change it.  Emasculation has not been a natural process.  It's not the way it is, it's the way it's been made to be.  It can be changed back just as easily.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ? The reporter had no right to say when he was asked to leave. Go look at Obama. He treated reporters way worse if they ever got a chance to talk to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The law, dope.
> 
> No one has the right to physically assault another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law also says one has a right not to be harassed. The constitution doesn't give the press the right to break the law, and it does not excuse them from the consequences. dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a person running for public office is HARASSED when a report is asking them a question.    Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to put in context. Say you Bodeca and your significant other are out eating. You are running for office where you live and I'm a reporte who found all your posts here and I have been dogging you about it for days and now, I got you your kid and partner covered and I'm leaning over your kid blasting machine gun questions at you and your partners while your kid is freaked out. Now, later on will you explain to your child that I was with the press and it's my right to stalk yall, or would you be explaining that everyone has their limits, and while it's my right to pester you, it's your right not to be pestered so that's why you whipped my ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still illegal for me to assault you, you know.
Click to expand...


But in many cases, not if I'm asking for it. You and your family have a right not to be pestered by my shit.


----------



## IResist

The reporter did nothing wrong. There's nothing to have justified this except for irrational hatred.


----------



## Crixus

IResist said:


> The reporter did nothing wrong. There's nothing to have justified this except for irrational hatred.




Who cares. In the end dude won and reporter got corrected. All is well.


----------



## GHook93

Bush92 said:


> Hillary was assaulted by a reporter...but her reaction was a bit different.



Lol hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------

